# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  انهن ثلاث.....قصة حقيقية

## واحد فاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
========
هذي القصة التي سأذكرها هي حقيقية 
حدث وللأسف لا زالت تحدث في بعض المجتمعات 
وقد نقلتها لكم عن طريق إحدى قريباتي والتي هي مشتركه في الموقع الذي سرد هذه القصة 
مع العلم أن صاحبة الموقع لا تمانع أن
 يتم نقله الى أي منتدى آخر 
وهي الأستاذة ناعمة الهاشمي 
الله يحفظها 
وسوف أنقلها لكم كما وردت من مصدرها وهي باللهجة الإماراتية مع العربية الفصحى .
---------------
في العادة تفضل النساء اللاتي يأتين لزيارتي أن ينفردن بي، لكي يتحدثن على راحتهن، ولأني اعلم اهمية هذا الإجراء فإني احرص على مساعدتهن، فإن زارتني عميلة بصحبة صديقتها، أصر على ان تبقى صديقتها خارج مكتب الاستشارات، مما يريح عميلتي ويعطيها احساسا بالخصوصية، لكن الثلاث، كن أكثر اصرارا على الدخول إلى معا، وعلى الحديث معي مجتمعات، إنهن صديقات، ويأكدن انهن يعانين ذات المعاناة، ولذلك فلا مانع من دخولهن معا، 



واو، ميم، شين، ........... اسماء عشوائية اخترتها للشخصيات الحقيقية، وما الأسماء بمهمة هنا، بقدر ما ستهمنا الاحداث، 


وقبل ان نبدأ عزيزاتي، فإن هذه الحكاية، تهدف أولا لتحذير الرجال، ولست ارفض نقلها لمنتديات اخرى، لأني سأسرد الحكاية كما وقعت امامي، بلا مبالغة أو تجميل، ......... ونظرا إلى أن الكثير من مرتادات هذا المنتدى من الفتيات صغيرات السن، فقد نخفي بعض التفاصيل، ونظرا إلى السرية فسنموه بعض الحقائق، 


أما الأن، فأهلا بكن معي، فكم اسعد وأنا أجلس بينكن اروي لكن الروايات، وأخبركن بالحكايا، لنتعلم منها معا........



كانت واو طويلة، سمراء، بنت بلد، بسحنتها الجميلة، وقامتها المنتصبة، وشعرها الأسود الناعم، 




أما ميم فهي بيضاء مدورة، وذات جمال أخاذ.
شين، فتاة نحيلة، ضعيفة البنية، تبالغ في التجمل، وتبدوا عليها ملامح الخبث، والمكر والدهاء، فيما يعتبرها الجميع ضعيفة وانطوائية، 






كانت واو ذات الشخصية القوية، والمراة المميزة بينهن، وصاحبة القيادة، كما كانت تعتقد، هي صاحبة الفكرة بزيارتي، مع ان شين لم تحبذ الفكرة، وأكدت أن هذه الزيارة ليست سوى مضيعة للوقت، وميم، لم يكن لها رأي، فقط أرادت ان ترى ما الذي سيحدث،


واو، وميم، وشين، متزوجات من رجال أقارب، ونظرا لتشابه الظروف المعيشية لهن، فقد أصبحن صديقات حميمات، وقد يكن اجتمعن على الشر، ..................!!!!


واو: أستاذة، شو رايج بالحرمة اللي تخون زوجها.........؟؟
أنا: صمت ونظرة بلا تعليق، 


واو: طيب طيب، شو رايج بالريال اللي يخون زوجته...............؟؟


أنا صمت ونظرة بلا تعليق.


واو: استاذة، ترانا قطعنا كل ها لمسافة علشان نتغير، وماعليج من ربيعاتي، تراهن طيبات والله، بس للأسف كل وحدة تعبت من حالها، ومن الظلم اللي تعانيه، يعني استاذة صدقينا نحنا ما نقصد اللي نسويه، بس شو نسوي حنا بشر ونريد نعيش حالنا حال غيرنا، .......... 
ثم تصمت وتنظر للأسفل وتتابع: يعني استاذة ليش الرياييل ما يحسون فينا، ليش يفكرون ان حنا بلا مشاعر والله العظيم تعبنا....
ببساطة، حنا الثلاث انخون أزواجنا، ........... بس لو سمحت لا تحتقرينا اول اسمعينا، علشان تعرفين ليش حنا وصلنا لهذه المرحلة، وشو السبب اللي خلانا نسوي كل هذا............


من وين ابتدي......؟ من الآخر أنا وصديقاتي متعرفين على ثلاثة رياييل من جنسية عربية غير خليجية، ........ ونطلع معاهم، وكل شي كل شي.


في نهاية كل اسبوع أزواجنا يطلعون على دبي لعشيقاتهم، وحنا على طول نطلع لبوظبي لعشاقنا..................!!!!!!!!!!!!


يعني ما كان الموضوع بهالبساطة بس مع الأيام، صار الموضوع عادي.


استاذة، والله ودنا نتوب، بس الظروف ما تساعد، تعبنا، يعني شو الوحدة تسوي، وهيه تعاني من الفراغ العاطفي، وريلها ليلة ونهاره، يرضع التيلفون ويا حبيبته، وإذا رد البيت بس علشان يرقد، والله مأساة ...



_ هل لديكن اطفال.............؟؟
_ هيه كلنا عندنا بنات، وميم عندها بنت وولد، لكن لا تخافين مرتبين وضعنا.
يعني وقت نبي نحمل ما نروح مني مناكي.
خليني ابتدي بنفسي واحكيلج شو يسوي فيني زوجي، وليش خلاني اتحول من وحدة ملتزمة، لوحدة استغفر الله استغفر الله، وحدة خاينة، .......


لكن ميم قاطعتها وقالت، خليني انا احكيلها تراج تدافعين عنه وايد...........
فتقاطعها واو: لا... احب اتكلم بروحي، بس إذا ودج تبتدين تفضلي.



وتقول ميم: استاذة، لا يأخذك مظهري الحالي، وبدانتي، فأنا لم اكن هكذا، كنت فتاة نحيلة وجميلة، لولا مشاكلي النفسية التي عانيتها بسبب اهمال زوجي لي، إنه كارثة، فبعد ان كنت حبيبة قلبه، اصبحت غلطة حياته كما يقول، قبل الزواج كان سيموت ليتزوج بي، وبعد الزواج كاد ان يطير فرحا، وبعد عدة شهور وقبل ان نكمل السنة بدأ يخونني وكلما اكتشفت علاقة له، يكذب، ويتهمني بالوسوسة، وأني مريضة نفسيا وشكاكة، ........... وكأن ما رأيته وسمعته خيال، في مرات كثيرة ارى مسجات لنساء، واتصل بهن وأتأكد أنه على علاقة بهن، لكنه يقول بأن هذه العشيقات لأصدقائه، وهم يتصلون بعشيقاتهم من خلال هاتفه، لكنه كاذب، كم من مرة اكتشفت وجود ملابس نسائية داخلية في سيارته، وكم من مرة يقول لي مسافر مع الشلة والربع، واكتشف انه في فندق في دبي مع وحدة، قهر قهر ...........
استاذة الهم الكبير لما اصبر واسكت واقول بيتغير ولكن ما يتغير، 
المشكلة اني حتى عندما سامحته، لم يتغير، ......... والصراحة انا انسانة اريد اهتمام، وامرأة عاطفية محتاجة حب ومشاعر، حتى عندما تأقلمت مع الوضع، وجلست معه واخبرته ان يخصص لي يوما واحدا في الاسبوع نخرج معا، لكن لا حياة لمن تنادي انه يستخسر فيني الطلعة، كل وقته من اجل عشيقاته الله يأخذهن جميعا.


ورجاء لا تلوميني فقد فعلت كل ما بوسعي لأصلح من شأنه ولكن بلا نتيجة، وفي النهاية انا امرأة أحتاج الحب، وهكذا وبالتدريج انجرفت، وكان انحرافي سهلا يسيرا اسهل مما كنت اتوقع، 
والله يا استاذه وانا في بيت اهلي عمري ما كلمت رجلا غريبا، ولم يكن لي ماضي، لكن بعد ان عودني زوجي على الحب ثم حرمني منه نقمت عليه، وصرت كالمدمنة اريد من يعوضني ما افتقدت من حب، وحاولت معه ليهتم بي وكم مرة حذرته لكنه لا يريد ان يفهم فهو يعتقد اني بلا مشاعر وان كوني أما فأنا طاهرة كأمه، لا يمكن ان افكر في الحب والعلاقات، لكن انا انسااااااااااااااااااااااانه انساااااااااااااااااانه فشو الحل.


في مرة وانا تعبانة وفي قمة انهياري مرت علي شي، وكانت شين قد سبقتني إلى العلاقات الغرامية، وخرجت معها لنغير جو، وكانت شين قد واعدت صديقا لها، وطلبت منه ان يحظر صديقه، وهكذا ....... تعرفت على اول رجل غريب في حياتي، وبعده توالت العلاقات، 


أنا غير مرتاحة واشعر بالذنب كثيرا، لكن كلما تجاهلني زوجي كلما انغمست اكثر في المحرمات، وكلما خانني كلما انفتحت شهيتي لخيانته واجده يستحق، واشعر وانا اخونه بالانتصار ......... لكن هذا الشعور سرعان ما يختفي، فهذا ليس هدفي في الحياة، هدفي ان استعيد زوجي لا ان انتقم منه، لكنه لم يترك لي اية فرصة او طريقة، إنه يحتقرني وينتقدني دائما، ويحاول البعد عني، وإليك بعض الصور من حياتنا، 


منذ ثلاث سنوات لم نخرج معا، دون ان يعكر مزاجي، دائما مستعجل، دائما، فعندما يأخذني لمكان يقول بسرعة عندي شغل، وفي الواقع هو مستعجل ليكلم عشيقاته، وعندما يأخذني للسوق او العيادات، يبقى في السيارة ولا ينزل، ويقول لي خلصي شغلج وتعالي، ........ أأأأأأأأأووووووووف، شو هالحالة، تعب، 
وفي مرة شفته بنفسي، وهو يتمشى مع وحدة على الكرنيش، عادي ما عنده مشكلة، يعني هذا يرضي من يا ربي، يعني لها الحب والوقت والدلع، واذا دلعها أنا مين يدلعني ميييييييييين ميييييييييييين؟؟


وتنهار ميم باكية، وتبدأ في إصدار صوت انين محزن، كان واضحا انها تعاني من صراع داخلي اليم، وأنها غير مرتاحة لما هي عليه، 
وأنها تشعر بظلم شديد، 
ثم رفعت رأسها متسائلة: استاذة مب الريال والحرمة في العذاب نفس الشي، اقصد يعني مش الزاني والزانية لهم نفس العقاب، طيب ليش الريال لما يخون عادي والحرمة لما تخون تنتهي...........؟؟ وين العدالة وين........... حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل.....!!!!
المشكلة أنه يخونني مع نساء لا يتميزن عني بشيء، انهن حثالة، لا جمال ولا شخصية، يعني من الشارع، والله لا يساوين قرشا، فلماذا يتركني ويجري لهن، هل سحرن له........؟؟؟


الأن اصبح لدي شخصية اخرى، فأنا زيرة رجال ( وتضحك) انتقم من زوجي في الرجال، أعلق بعض الرجال في حبي، ثم اتلاعب بمشاعرهم، لكني مستمتعة إلى حد ما، فكل رجل يدللني ويقدم لي الهدايا التي حرمني منها زوجي، ويقول لي كلمات الحب والغزل الجميلة، ويشعرني بأني ملكة قلبه، أشعر معه اني امراة مرغوبة من جديد احس بكياني استاذة صدقيني، على الاقل تخلصت من الاكتئاب........!!!!


كل مرة يذهب زوجي في رحلة مع عشيقته، ويتركني في البيت اتحسر، وتلتهمني نيران الغيرة والقهر، واكاد اموت فأنا انسانة لي طاقة ايضا، لكن بعد ان تعلمت الخيانة، لم اعد اهتم كثيرا، وصرت اعزي نفسي عنه، هو السبب هو من دفعني لخيانته، 


كل مرة يقول لي: لا يصلح ان اخذك إلى السينما، عيب منقود، ........ لكنه في المقابل لا يمانع من تأبط ذراع الخايسة بنت ....... ويأخذها معه إلى السينما، يعني عادي ياخذ عشيقتة بنت ........ ولا ياخذ زوجته، شو هالمبدأ الغريب............ عادات متخلفة، وقوانين جايرة.


وهكذا تركته على راحته، يأخذها متى شاء، وأنا أعوض مع عشيقي ايضا............، إنه لا يمانع أن يأخذني معه إلى أي مكان.

.......يتبع إن شاء الله

----------


## EeMoOo®

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم ... اللهم اعصمنا بحق محمد وآل محمد ... تسلم اخي على النقل الموجع .... اكما ان كان هناك بقية

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*تسلم اخوي عالنقل*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم ... اللهم اعصمنا بحق محمد وآل محمد ... تسلم اخي على النقل الموجع .... اكما ان كان هناك بقية



خيتي EeMoOo® مرحبتين 

اللهم آمين يا رب  

وتوجد بقيه ..........للبلاوي .....أمر وأدهى من هذا 

انتظوا بقية القصة

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *تسلم اخوي عالنقل*



 
مرحبتين أخوي مرتضى محمد 

الله يسلمك ويعافيك 


تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

ببساطة، شرحت ميم حكايتها، وبتلك البساطة توقفت وتأملت في وجهي ووجه صديقتيها ثم قالت لواو: دورك، .......... تكلمي عبري عن شعورك.........
تدرين انت وحدة وايد ترمسين، شكلج بتطولين، خلينا انا وشين نطلع السوق وأنت خذي راحتك في الفضفضة.......
قلت: ألا ترغبين في سماع تعليقي على الأمر........
ميم: لا ليس الآن، ويمكن لم يعد يهمني أي تعليق، ولا اعتقد انك ستضيفين أو تغيرين شيء، فأنا لن اتوقف عن خيانته حتى يتوقف عن خيانتي، ولن اتوقف عن استغفاله حتى يتوقف عن استغفالي، ثم اخذت حقيبتها وشدت شين من يدها نحوها، وخرجت،  

 

وبقيت واو........ والتي كانت تبدوا الأكثر هدوءا وذكاءا وحكمة، ..... وكانت قد أفاضت دميعات حاولت مسحهن قبل ان يسقطن، ...... وبدأت تسرد حكايتها .........: 
لم اتخيل يوما ان اخون سعيد، لم يخطر ببالي ان أصبح خائنة، طوال عمري وأنا احلم بالحياة الزوجية السعيدة، والمستقرة، وكنت واثقة من اني سأحقق هذا الحلم، بفضل ذكائي وقدرتي على إدارة حياتي، لم اتصور ابدأ أنني سأقف عاجزة عن استعادة زوجي من براثن امراة وضيعة لا يهمها سوى نفسها، لم اتصور ان يتخلى عن سعيد ببساطة من أجل ارضاء امرأة اخرى....
تزوجت سعيد عن حب، جمعتنا ذكريات سعيدة، فقد كان مغرما بي كثيرا، حتى أني لم اتخيل ان هذا الرجل يمكن ان يخونني ذات يوم، في البداية عشت معه اجمل سنوات حياتي، وشعرت اني ملكة متوجة بحبه، حتى ظهرت في حياتنا زميلته اللئيمة التي اخذته مني،  
قبل سنتين بدأت اشعر بتغير سعيد، فهو لم يعد محبا كالسابق، واصبح ينتقدني كثيرا، بمناسبة ومن غير مناسبة، ومزاجي ايضا في البيت ومتضايق دائما وخارج البيت مرح وفرح، أصبح انطوائيا معي، ويخفي الكثير من الأسرار، ولم يعد يرغبني في المعاشرة، دائما ليس له رغبة او غير قادر على فعل شيء، وهو الذي لم يكن يترك يوما واحدا يمضي دون ان يوقع ..........!!!
وبعد ان شككت في الأمر بدأت اراقبه، وفعلا اكتشفت انه تعرف على فتاة تعمل معهم في نفس المكان، وانه يحبها، ويخرج معها إلى الفنادق والشقق المفروشة، ولك ان تتصوري كيف كانت صدمتي وألمي وانهياري، وعندما واجهته في البداية انكر، لكنه في النهاية اعترف وقال: انا رجل ومن حقي ان افعل ما أريد........... 
الغريب ان زميلته في العمل، ترتدي الملابس القصيرة وتظهر ساقيها، وشعرها، إنها غير محجبة، كما انها متبرجة، ...... إن هذا الأمر صدمني، إذ انه كان يؤكد دائما على انه لا يحب النساء المتبرجات، وكان يمنعني من وضع أي شيء على وجهي بحجة اني اجمل بلا مكياج، ثم بعد ذلك صار ينتقدني ويصفني بالصفراء،  
 
وتكمل قائلة: (( استاذتي، اصبحت متعبة كثيرا من التفكير، تعبت من التفكير في كل شيء، فبمجرد ان يخرج كل صباح من البيت ابدأ في التفكير به، ترى من كلم اليوم، هل أتصل بها، او خرج معها الأن، ماذا يفعلان معا، كيف يعاشرها، هل يقول لها كلمات جميلة، ماذا ترتدي له، هل يحبها حقا، كيف ينظر لي، لا بد انهما الآن يتحدثان عني ويسخران مني ويضحكان علي، ............. أأأأأأأأأأأأاوووووووووووه هيييييييي وتبكي. 


 



ألم تحاولي الحديث معها ......؟؟ 

بلى فعلت، وكانت هذه اقسى تجربة مررت بها في حياتي، فقد كنت اظن ان الموضوع سهل ويسير، واني سأتصل بها واشرح لها حجم المشاكل التي تسببها لي، ولذلك سترحمني وتبتعد عن زوجي، لكني فوجئت بقاسية قلب وامرأة وضيعة، تسبني وتصرخ بي، وتلعن ايضا، وكأني انا التي حرمتها زوجها،  


 




ماذا قالت لك بالضبط......؟؟ 


قالت لي الكثير، كل الكلام الذي سمعته منها عقدني بصراحة، اتعبني، اكتشفت انه لا يخفي عليها أي شيء يدور بيني وبينه، أكتشفت انها تعرف عن امر النزيف الذي اصابني بعد ولادتي الاخيرة، وتعلم عن الوحمة التي تحت ابطي، كما انها تعلم عن اصابتي بالبواسير مؤخرا.....!!!! إنه يحكي لها كل شيء ولا يخفي عليها أي شي، عايرتني بمرضي، وشمتت بي، وقالت لي بالفم العريض (( خلي الريال يعيش)) مع اني الآن بخير ولا مشكلة عندي، ولا أذكر اني اشتكيت يوما من مرض اخر، حتى البواسير كانت في بدايتها وتم علاجها في اسبوعين، بينما تخلصت من النزيف بسرعة، لا أفهم لما فعل بي كل هذا، أليس المرض وتغير الحال شيء طبيعي، أليس الانسان يتنقل من حال إلى حال، أليس دوام الحال من المحال،  

لماذا اذا يتركني عندما امرض..... ولماذا تخلى عني؟؟ 



 




نعود لعشيقته، هل هي الوحيدة في حياته ام ان هناك نساء اخريات...؟؟ 

لا اعلم، لكني لم ار يوما أي رقم غريب او مسج، كل الأرقام الغريبة لها وهي الوحيدة التي تراسله،..... اعتقد انها حبيبته الوحيدة. 


تصوري يا استاذة ما فعلته بي، اصبحت ترسل لي ( رسائل هاتفية) كلما كانت معه، تراسلني وتكتب لي مثل: (( حبيبي سعودي عندي واللحين قاعد ف.........)) إنها لا تخجل ترسل لي أيضا : (( تعرفين كم مرة تعاشرنـ..... اليوم، خمس مرات، تعرفين شو قال عني، إني خيال ما فيه مثل، ..... وان......)) كلام كثيرا كله يحرق الأعصاب، ومرات ترسل لي برسائل لا أستطيع تجاهلها فتكتب لي مثلا: (( الله ياخذج وياخذ الطبخ الي غثيتي به حبيبي اليوم، شو سويتي له هذا هو تعبان عندي الله يفكه منج))، يأأأأأأأأأأأأأاه صبرت كثير، كثير، وتعبت، وحسيت اني في دوامه، دخت من التفكير، مافيه حل............؟؟؟ 

كل ما اكلمه يقول كل المسجات كاذبه، وانه لم يعد يراها، لكنه كاذب وهي تقول الصدق لتقهرني، لا استطيع ان الزمه بشيء، فأنا يتيمة ومسكينة ولا اريد العودة لبيت والدي وظلم زوجة ابي، لا أريد ان أعود للهم والخدمة، لا اريد ان اكون شغالة في بيت اخواني، والله يا استاذة الوحدة بعد الزواج تنذل ذل لا يدري عنه إلا رب العالمين. 


ومرات إذا ناقشته وعصبت عليه، يضربني بحقد، ماعاد سعيد انسان طبيعي صار وحشا ووغدا، وحقيرا، لم يعد يراعي مشاعري، كنت احاول ان اتحدث إليه بالهدوء لكن بعد ان ضربني اخر مرة صرت عصبية جدا، تعبت،  

وفي مرة من المرات، قبل أن أبدأ في خيانته، كنت قد تزينت له ورتبت البيت، واعددت صنفا لذيذا من الطعام، وجلست في انتظاره، لكنه تأخر، فاتصلت له لمرة واحدة، واحدة فقط، ولم يرد، ......... ثم بعد عشرين دقيقة تقريبا جاءني مسج من عشيقته تقول فيه: (( يا هادمة اللذات، اتصلت متعمدة علشان تخربين علينا، لكن انتظري ارسلت لج صفعة قوية مني لويهج، علشان تتأدبين ومرة ثانية ما تتصلين علينا وحنا في الفراش )) 

وعندما عاد من الخارج ووجدني في انتظاره، هم بضربي دونما سبب، وهو يصرخ: لماذا اتصلتي بي، الم أمنعك من الاتصال بي وانا في الخارج..... كان حاقدا علي كثيرا، وعلى ما يبدوا كل هذا الحقد لأني وترته باتصالي فيما كان يعاشر عشيقته.......

----------


## واحد فاضي

نحن نعيش في فيلا مقسمة قسمين، كل يوم حينما اخرج لرمي كيس القمامة اسمع ضحكات وأحاديث جارتي مع زوجها، واتذكر كيف تمكنت شين من سرقة زوج جارتها، وأحدث نفسي بأن افعل ما فعلت، لما لا استمتع قليلا بهذا الرجل الطيب، إنه حبيب، لما لا استولي عليه، ...... ولكني اعود لنفسي، واستعيذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم، فأنا لا أريد ان اعذب امرأة اخرى، 



وفي مرة من المرات، كنت انفض سجادة في البلكونة الأرضية لبيتي، ومن بعيد رأيت زوج جارتي وهي ينزل من السيارة، كان يرتدي شورتا وبودي شبابي جميل، اثار لدي احساسا بالحياة، فمنذ فترة وأنا اشعر بالموت، تمنيت في تلك الفترة لو انه يحتضنني، شعرت يا استاذة بقشعريرة قوية في قلبي وسائر جسدي، فخفت من نفسي، .... ألهذه الدرجة اشعر بالحرمان، ألهذه الدرجة وصلت بي الحال......؟؟ لم استطع ان ارفع عيني عنه، كنت اريد ان اغذي نفسي برؤيته حتى اخر لحظة، حتى دخل إلى منزله، وبعد عدة دقائق وبينما انا غارقة في التفكير، رأيته وهو يخرج وابنه الصغير يجري امامه حاملا حصير( فرش الرحلات) بينما هو يحمل حقيبة كبيرة، ومن خلفه زوجته المحظوظة تحمل طفلتهما الصغيرة، ركبوا جميعا السياره وغادروا، وكما هو واضح هذا الرجل أخذ اسرته في رحلة برية او بحرية، بينما انا وأبنائي نموت حرمانا في البيت، حتى ابنائي صرت اضربهم بحقد دون ان أشعر بنفسي، اصبحت امرأة لا أعرفها، تعتريني الأفكار السوداوية، والمشاعر السلبية، والوساوس والأوهام والتخيلات، واخرج من غرفتي بعد ذلك كالصاعقة كالوحش الكاسر، امزق اطفالي الصغار ضربا وتحقيرا واتف عليهم دونما سبب، ...... اختلق الاسباب لأضربهم، ولا أرتاح حتى اقضي عليهم، وبعد ذلك اندم واحتضنهم وأبكي، فأنا ايضا مظلومة، 


إن كان لا يهمه شأني، فليرحمني لأجل أطفاله، ......... ففاقد الشي لا يمكن ان يعطيه، وكيف لي ان احب اطفالي وأنا لا أشعر بحب والدهم.....!!!



وللأسف الشديد، هو ايضا لا يهتم لأمرهم، يعتقد اني كافية للعناية بهم، لا يعلم اني إن لم اشعر بحبه فلن اتمكن من العناية بصغاره، 



استاذة خبريني كيف اتصرف، وانا اشعر بالحاجة الماسة للحب، فيما لا اجده، وانا جائعة لضمة او حضن صغير كيف اتصرف عندما يحرمني من نظرة حانية، الست بشرا، الست مخلوقة ورب الخلق اوجد لي حاجات، 


زوجني والدي ليسترني، فأين الستر، في بيت والدي لم اكن اعرف الزواج، ولهذا كنت هادئة، الآن رغباتي صارت اكثر، احتياجاتي تعددت، فكيف احتمل، كل يوم اموت الف مرة، أصبحت كالوحش الكاسر، بعد ان جاع اكثر مما ينبغي، فانقض على كل ما حوله تحطيما لعله يوصل الرسالة، فعلت كل شيء لأعيده لكنه اعمى لايرى سواها........!!!!!


ويوما بعد يوم، تغيرت مشاعري، وانهارت مبادئي من شدة الحاجة، والجوع العاطفي الذي اودى بأخلاقي، ولم اعد قادرة على التحكم بنفسي، فرغما عني اصبحت انسانة بصباصة، أختبأ يوميا في مواعيد محددة في البلكونة لأراقب زوج جارتي، وهو ذاهب أو عائد، وبعد فترة بدأ يلاحظ وجودي، وبدا لي مهتما، أصبح يسترق النظرات، وبعد ذلك شعرت برغبة في أن أريه ما عندي، فأنا امراة جميلة ايضا، وأستطيع ان أفعل الكثير، فبدأت بارتداء بيجامات مغرية ورفع شعري بطريقة تلقائية ليشعر اني لا أقصد، وبعد فترة اختفى، اصبح يوقف سيارته في الجهة الأخرى، وكأنه احس بما يدور في عقلي، 



يالله يا استاذة كيف شعرت بالسخف والغباء، والحرج الشديد، وبدأت اتسآئل هل حدث زوجته بالأمر، هل فهم اني اغويه، هل صارحها، ماذا قالا عني، كيف يفكر نحوي..؟؟


ترى كيف ينظر لي الآن، ...... هكذا حطمت صورتي امام جيراني، حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل، كله بسبب زوجي حسبي الله عليه، ماذا سيحدث له لو صانني وحفظني وعفني، حسبي الله عليه، لقد دمرني .............!!!))







إن الهدف من هذه الحكاية هي توعية للرجال، قبل النساء، ففي الحكاية تحذير مباشر لكل رجل يهمل بيته وزوجته متصورا ان الأمر اعتيادي ولا توجد مشكلة فيه، متناسيا او متجاهلا أو لا يعلم ان المرأة ليست سوى بشر، كومة من المشاعر والعواطف يسهل انجرافها، ويسهل ايضا حفظها وصيانتها، ......





من حكاية ( إنهن ثلاث) وعلى الرغم مما قد يراه البعض من مخافة في تعميم احداث خاصة، إلا ان الفوائد التي اهدف لها اهم بكثير، فكم من رجل لا يعي اصلا ان المرأة تنتابها مشاعر عاطفية تلقائية رغما عنها عندما تعاني من الحرمان العاطفي، وأن هذه المشاعر لا تقوى على ردعها سوى من كان حصنها من زوجها منيعا، او إيمانها قويا، او وازعها الأخلاقي حاضرا، وفيما عدا ذلك يسهل انجرافها وانحرافها، ولهذا فقد حذرنا ديننا الحنيف من مغبة الإهمال والجفوة العاطفية بين الزوجين، ونحن لا نتحدث عن خيال، إنه الواقع وأقل بكثير عما يحدث في الواقع،






ورسالتي لك عزيزي الرجل في هذه الحكاية التي لم أبالغ في وصف شخوصها إنما كنت بقدر ما أوتيت من قوة في التعبير دقيقة.






فتلك هي المشاعر التي تغتال الزوجة المحرومة، وتلك هي النهايات التي تهلك الأسر المشروخة، فحاسب نفسك قبل ان تحاسب، وراجع افعالك فإنما حصادنا هو نتاج اعمالنا، وكلكم راع ومسؤول عن رعيته، والرعاية لاتعني ان تتسلط عليها وتمنعها من هذا وذك، وإنما الرعاية هي العناية والرحمة والمودة، وكن حذرا من التمثيل عليها فهي ايضا انسانة تشعر بل ان جهاز الاستشعار العاطفي عندها قوي ويمكنها ان تفرق بين مشاعرك الصافية وبين تمثيلية الحب التي لا تغني عن جوع....!!!





تخيل، أنك انت الرجل ذو القوة والمنعة، والذي خصك الله بعقل ومنطق، وحماك من العشوائية ومن عليك بالحكمة، ونزع من تفكيرك عواصف العاطفة الهوجاء، تخيل بل تدبر كيف انك لا تطيق البرود العاطفي، ولا تحتمله ابدا، فكيف بالجفوة، وتسارع نحو التعويض إما بالخيانة او التعداد، فكيف إذا بالمرأة المسكينة، والتي خلقت عاطفية، تحيا على قطرات الحب والإهتمام، وخصها الله بالعاطفة والحنان، وسماها رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام القارورة، من فرط رقتها وبساطتها، فكيف لك ان تتخيل أنها تحتمل جفوتك وتجاهلك لها، .......... إن ما لا تطيقه انت مرة، هي لا تطيقه الف مرة، ....... فهي أكثر عوزا، واشد حاجة للعاطفة منك، فمن هو الأولى بالصبر هنا، ومن هو الأولى بالثبات هنا، ومن هو الأولى بالإنحراف، ............!!!!
فلولا رحمة الله بنا، لكانت نساءنا اليوم في هم عظيم، إنما ما يثبتهن هو الأمل الكبير بالله، فأهرع لها، واجزع من أجلها قبل أن تعض اصابع الندم.




قد يخطر ببالك ان تهاجمني على كل كلمة كتبتها هنا، وتتهمني بالمبالغة مثلا، لكن هل هذا يكفي ليعيد اليك استقرارك النفسي بعد ان تقرأ الحكاية، لا شيء سيسكت ضميرك ويريح بالك كالقيام بواجبك، إن هجومك علي، إنما هو دليل على انك مخطأ، ومقصر مع زوجتك، بينما إن كنت واثقا من انك تقدم لزوجتك الحب والرعاية التي تحتاج إليها فإنك ستقرأ الحكاية بصمت وهدوء، وستعلق بمنطق وحكمة، 





وسنكمل قريبا

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يعطيك ربي الف عافيه خيو
ونحن في الانتظار
تحياتي
ريووووش

----------


## Princess

علي علي يااااعلي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
يامن سترت على ما مضى استر على ما بقى ياارب

مآسي .. ويش هالقصص .. اللهم ادفع البلا...
ابليس عايش وما مات.. والله يعين العباد على سواياه

يسلمو خيو وبنتظار البقيه
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## واحد فاضي

تأخرنا عليكم وااااااااايد فعذراً 
-------------
وتكمل واو حكايتها قائلة: 

بعد عدة محاولات لكبح مشاعري اللاهثة، انهرت، لم اعد قادرة على الإستمرار، عندما كان زوجي يذهب لدبي مع اصدقائه، كنت اخرج مع صديقاتي، كنا نخرج للأسواق، نتحدث كثيرا عن مشاكلنا، بينما كانت شين دائما هادئة ولا مبالية، هي الوحيدة بيننا لا تتألم كثيرا إنها مرتاحة دائما، فهي تملك صديق، وسعيدة، تعرفت على زوج جارتها، واستولت عليه، هي ستخبرك كيف فعلت ذلك،  
 

وفي يوم كنا نعاني من الإكتئاب، فاقترحت شين ان نتجه في نهاية الاسبوع إلى ابوظبي لنغير جو، وان نغير أشكالنا، فنرتدي ملابس لا تدل على هويتنا، أي بنطال وبلا حجاب، وقالت هذا سيجعلنا اكثر حرية، كذلك لكي نتمكن من دخول المراقص التي لا يسمح دخولها لمن يرتدي الملابس التقليدية ( الخليجية)........!!! 

كانت بالنسبة لي مسألة شديدة الحرج، لم اكن موافقة، لكن اصرار شين، وتأييد ميم، جعلني ارضخ في النهاية للأمر، وذهبنا، و جلسنا في مقهى، كل من حولنا من الوافدين، يدخنون الشيشة، وما أن جلسنا حتى بدأت شين في توزيع النظرات والابتسامات على الحاضرين، كنت محرجة وخائفة، 
 
ألم تخافي ان يتعرف عليك أحد.........؟؟ 

مثل من....؟؟ يا أستاذة نحن طوال حياتنا متغطيات عن كل معارفنا، الرجال في العائلة لا يروننا، وأن لمحونا في الشارع لا يعرفوننا، والنساء لا يمكن ان يأتين إلى هكذا اماكن، 

بعد قليل، دخلت شلة شباب عرب، يرتدون على الموضة، كانوا في غاية الوسامة، بدأت شين تنظر وتبتسم لهم فقال أحدهم لها: (( إذا بيصير بدنا نضيفكن)) ابتسمت شين، وبالفعل انتقلوا لطاولتنا وبدأنا التعارف، كانت الأحداث تجري سريعا، لم اشعر بنفسي إلا وأنا اتحدث معهم بطلاقة وفرح، شعرت أثناء ذلك بأني مرحة، تحدثنا أنا ووائل، بدا لي مهتما بي كثيرا، كم شعرت معه بالراحة والسعادة، إنه لطيف، وحنون، كان معجبا بي، ........ لا تدركين كم استعدت ثقتي بنفسي وهو يرمقني باعجاب حقيقي، نظرات افتقدتها لدى زوجي......!!! 
 
في تلك الليلة، لم ننم، خرجنا بعد ذلك في سيارة واحدة وتمشينا معا على الكرنيش، وقضينا وقتا ممتعا، ثم افترقنا وكل منا يحمل رقم الآخر، وبدأت اتحدث معه، .............
تصدقين استاذة بدأت أفهم زوجي، بالفعل الإنسان عندما يعشق شخصا آخر فإنه لا يستطيع ان يرى سواه، بعد ان تعرفت على وائل، أصبحت أحتقر زوجي أكثر، وارى عيوبه التي لم ألاحظها من قبل، حتى في شكله صرت أراه بشعا، فوائل أبيض وسيم، جميل، ونظيف، بينما زوجي حنطي، محني الظهر، وجهه ملبد، وعينينه بلا بريق،استغربت لما كنت أرى زوجي جذابا، في الواقع لم يكن يحمل أي عامل من عوامل الجاذبية، إنه بشع إن صح التعبير، وبدأت اقارن بينهما في كل شيء، وكان وائل يربح في كل مقارنة، فهو حميم وراقي وحساس، ليس كهذا التيس المقيت في فراشي، .......!!!!!
كنت أسأل وائل هل تتزوجني لو تطلقت، وكان يقول نعم، ويقسم على أنه سيفعل، لكني أعلم أن زواجي به مستحيل مستحيل، لاختلاف الهوية، ....... ليته كان ابن عمي، لما ارتكبت معه الحرام، لكنت تطلقت لأتزوج به، ........ إنه الرجل الذي يفهمني دون ان اتكلم، وهو الشخص الذي يناسبني،  
 
أستاذة، ....... إن الرجال من هذه الجنسية يعاملون المرأة معاملة خاصة، فهم يدللونها كثيرا، ....... لا تتخيلين إلى أي مدى، ليسوا كأزواجنا ( الدفاشة ولسان زفر وعين طولها شبرين)...... 
كان وائل صبور، لم يطالبني بالكثير، فقط كنا نتحدث عبر الهاتف، ونلتقي نهاية كل اسبوع في مقهى أو سوق، حتى كان ذلك اليوم، 
كنت أشعربرغبة كبيرة بعد أن قرأت رواية فيها مقطع عن العلاقة الجنسية، فحاولت التحرش في زوجي ذلك التيس إلى جواري، لكنه لم يحرك ساكنا، فهو (( ممتعد، وشبعان )) من عشيقته، فتجاهلني، وبقيت على حالي، .... بعدها حدثني وائل، كنت اتحدث معه بتعب، وخمول، واشتهاء، وهكذا بدأنا الطريق، نحو الجنس الهاتفي، ثم تطور الامر مع الأيام، و...................... 
 
ومنذ أن تعرفت بوائل لم انجب، خوفا من اختلاط الأنساب، ......!!!  
استاذة لما تنظرين لي هكذا.... ؟؟
لا شيء، أكملي........ 
 
وتقول: اعتقدت أن علاقتي بوائل ستزيح عن كاهلي هما كبيرا، فعلى الرغم من انها رحمتني من ذلي الدائم لزوجي، ولأنه عوضني وما عدت اتسول الحب والجنس، إلا إني كنت طوال الوقت اشعر بالذنب، والإثم، كنت أبكي في كل مرة نفعل فيها ذلك، لم يعد الأمر يهمني لأجل زوجي، وإنما لأجل نفسي، فحقيقة لم أكن اشعر بأي ارتياح، ......
وقررت بعد مدة أن أتوقف عن مواصلة العلاقة، وقاومت كل رغباتي ومبرراتي وتوقفت لمدة شهر كامل أو اكثر عن محادثة وائل أو ملاقاته، وفي هذه الفترة حاولت التواصل مع زوجي من جديد، واعتقدت أنه بعد كل تلك الفترة ربما تغير، لكنه كان اشد قسوة، ...... وأذكر كيف عاملني تلك الليلة، 
كنا في الفراش، وكنت قد ارتديت ملابس مغرية، وبدأت اقترب منه، فنظر لي باستخفاف وقال: ((سيري فصخي هالطراطير، غادية جنج صوطه )) ترجمة (( اخلعي هذه الملابس الممزقة، فأنت تبدين كالبومة)) 
 
كانت هذه العبارات بالنسبة لي بمثابة القاضية، فقد حقدت عليه حقدا عظيما، وكدت تلك الليلة ان أرتكب فيه جريمة قتل بشعة، فكم حدثتني نفسي بقتله، وبقيت مستيقظة حتى الصباح، لم انم، كان لدي بركان ثائر يريد ان ينفجر ليحرق الأخضر واليابس، وما أن خرج إلى عمله، حتى بدأت أنفذ كل ما خططت له، ...... وكل ما اعتقدت أنه قد يشفي غليلي.

----------


## واحد فاضي

وهذي أيضاً بقية ...........ولها بقية أيضاً 

------------------
وتكمل واو حديثها: 







واصبحت مجرمة، ........ لقد كنت ابتاع بعض العقاقير المثبطة جنسيا وادسها لزوجي في القهوة والعصير، ..... وبعد فترة بدأت ابتاع نوعا اخر من العقاقير تسبب العجز، ......!!!







كيف تعلمت ذلك......؟؟


بالصدفة كنت اتفرج على فيلم اجنبي، وكانوا يقدمون طعاما يحتوي على أدوية مثبطة جنسيا للسجناء، الذي حكم عليهم بسنوات حجز طويلة، وتحاشيا للاعتداءات والشذوذ الجنسي، كان السجن يقدم لهم طعاما يحتوي على ذلك الدواء، وفي تلك اللقطة ذكر مدير السجن في حواره مع الخبير الصحي، ثلاثة انواع من الادوية تثير العجز الجنسي تماما، ..... وفي ذلك اليوم الكئيب قمت بالبحث عن الفيلم في السوق، وعندما وجدته ادرت اللقطة وسجلت اسماء الأدوية وبدأت ابحث عنها، حتى وجدتها، في البداية كنت خائفة، لذلك استخدمت الأدوية المثبطة جنسيا، والتي تسبب ارتخاء لمدة يوم او يومين، لكنها لا تؤثر على الجهاز التناسلي للرجل، أي انها كالمخدر المؤقت، كنت اضعه له في العصير، ....!!!






هل جربت السحر........؟؟


نعم، أربع مرات، قصدت في البداية سيدة يقال لها الصوبة، من كثرة ما هي دسيسة وداهية، ودفعت لها ما تقريبا خمسة عشر الفا، لكن لا شي، لم يتغير أي شيء.
ثم قصدت رجلا عجوزا يعيش في منطقة بعيدة جدا، وطلبت منه ان يساعدني ودفعت له الكثير الكثير، لكن لم يتغير أي شي، ....
وأخيرا وصفوا لي امرأة تقرأ الغيب (( والعياذ بالله من غضب الله)) وقالت لي زوجك مسحور والساحرة هي زميلته في العمل، ثم وضعت لي ماء في انية زجاجية دائرية كما في افلام السحر، وقالت انظري في الماء وبدأت انظر، فذهلت، رأيت زوجي يعاشر امرأة اخرى، ثم رأيت صورا عديدة له في أوضاع مشينة معها، وكان يعاشرها شاذا، .... بعدها شعرت بصداع شديد في رأسي، وغفوت، وعندما استيقظت وجدتها إلى جواري تقرأ كلمات غريبة، وشعرت بالرعب منها لكنها قالت لي خذي هذه الصرة واجعليها تحت رأسه يعود خاتما في اصبعك، وفعلت، وبالفعل اصبح عبدا مطيعا، لمدة اسبوع، وبعد اسبوع انقلب دون سبب وصاريضربني حتى اسال دمي، وبعدها عدت لها وشعرت وانا هناك، انها بسحرها تعقد علاقتي بزوجي اكثر لاعود لها في كل مرة وأبقى في حاجتها فتسلبني مالي دون ان اشعر.






استاذة نسيت أن اخبرك، هل تعلمين كيف اتيتك، .......؟؟ في ليلة من الليالي استبد بي الهم، وكنت اشعر بالذنب الكبير، والحزن الشديد لما أنا عليه، فتوضأت وصليت، ودعوت الله ان يكشف عني حزني، ونمت، وفي نومي، رأيتك، كما أنت، اقسم بالله، من رأيتها في الحلم تشبهك، وكنت في تجلسين في كرسي مرتفع، وتمدين يدك لي، وكنت أغوص في وحل قذر رائحته نتنة وانت تمدين يدك لي، ثم تعلقت بك وشددتني ولا أعلم ماذا حدث بعد ذلك، ....... نعم تذكرت كانت معي ميم وشين ونساء اخريات لا أعرفهن، كلهن كن يلعبن في الوحل والقذارة، ...... وكنت استغرب لما لا يقرفون، أنا فقط كنت منقرفة، 
اتصلت بأحد المفسرين وقال لي هذه المرأة في الكرسي ستساعدك وتخرجك باذن الله من الوحل، وبعدها بثلاثة ايام، التقيت في ضيافة عامرة بنساء جاؤوا على ذكر سيرتك، وتحدثوا عن اهتمامك بنجدة النساء، وذكروا قصة شجعتني على اللجوء لك، .......
وتذكرت الحلم، وقلت عسى ان تكون هي المرأة في الحلم، ...... إن شاء الله ان تكوني هي..........




هل توقفت عن زيارة السحرة..؟؟


نعم منذ زمن طويلة، 
هل استغفرت الله، وهل تبت..؟؟
لا، لم افعل، استاذة انا لا أشعر بعظمة الذنب، لا أشعر اني اقترفت ذنبا، 
لكنك نادمة على الزنى، وهو اقل وطأة من الشرك بالله.......؟؟
نعم،كلامك صحيح، ما السبب يا ترى، لما اشعر بالذنب على الزنى، ولا أشعر بالذنب على الشرك، 
لأن ايمانك غير صحيح، أنت كزمرة كبيرة من المسلمين، لديهم ولاء للعادات والتقاليد أكثر من ولائهم للدين، تشعرين ان في الزنى انتهاك لعرض والدك واخوانك، وكرامتك، ولا تنظرين له على انه انتهاك لمحارم الله، ..... خوفك وشعورك بالذنب نابع من شعورك حيال نظرة المجتمع لك، ومكانتك وكيانك، لكنه غير نابع من علاقة صادقة مع الله، 


قد يكون كلامك صحيحا، ففي الواقع رغم اني اصلي كل الفروض في اوقاتها، إلا أني لا أشعر بلذة الصلاة التي يتحدثون عنها، مع إني إن لم اصلي اشعر بالخوف والذنب، 


من علمك الصلاة........؟؟


والدي، وأمي ايضا، كان والدي يضربني بقسوة إن لم اصلي، لكنه ابدأ لم يعلمني لما اصلي، لم يشرح لي أي شيء عن الدين.
والمدرسة، الم يشرحوا لك الدين....؟؟
كنت اكره حصة الدين، فهي تذكرني بقسوة والدي، ...... واجباري على الصلاة.


استغرب كيف أصبحت اصلي كثيرا، ربما لأن ثمة راحة عجيبة احسها بعد كل صلاة، احس بالأمان والهدوء، لا أدري ما هو موقفي صراحة، في كثير من المرات اشعر بالحقد على الدين الذي فضل الرجل علينا، وجعله حرا فيما يفعل، بينما كبلنا نحن بالمسؤوليات، .......


-لا هذا غير صحيح، الاسلام لم يكبل المراة، بل حررها، إن ما يكبلك الآن هي العادات والتقاليد المتخلفة، إنها قسوة زوج ظالم لا علاقة لها بالدين.


- كيف، وهو يدعي الدين، ويقول ان من حق أن يعاشر امراة دون زواج، فهي جارية........!!! يقول انها ارتضت ان تبيعه نفسها........!!


- هل جن هذا الرجل....... إنما يقول ذلك ليسكتك، إذ لا يوجد في الحقيقة ما يشرع علاقته بها، تلك امراة حرة غير مملوكة، والجواري انتهى العهد بهن، إنما يتحايل عليك، الدين اسمح من ذلك وأرقى، لكن وللأسف الشديد، أصبح الرجال اليوم ينتقون من الدين ما يناسبهم، ويحدون الحد كالسكين على رقبة المرأة ويتمادون متجاوزين الرخص لأنفسهم، بل إن بعض الرجال اصبح يتطاول ويدعي بعض الأحكام الجائرة وينسبها للدين، والدين بريء منها، المشكلة هي في ضعف الثقافة النسائية الإسلامية، حتى الكتب التي كتبت في هذا المجال كتبها الرجال، والمرأة بحاجة لكتب منصفة، 


- استاذة، مشكلتي متشعبة وبدأت اشعر باليأس، ..........

- لما، بإذن الله هناك حل، ..... عليك فقط ان تصدقي النية في التوبة.

- وهل سيغفر الله لي، لقد اقترفت ذنوبا عدة، أنت لا تعلمين كيف انتقمت من زوجي، لا تعلمين ماذا فعلت به، ليتك تعلمين ثم تبقين بحماسك هذا لمساعدتي، أخشى إن أخبرتك تكرهيني، ولا تعودي راغبة في استقبالي، ................




............إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون 

لتعرفوا كيف ظنت انها انتقمت ......... 

انتظرونا قريباً

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله*



*قصة فيها من الرعب والخوف الشيئ الكثير*


*الله يجيرنا من هاالبنات ومن ها العيشه*


*بنتظار البقية واليد فوق القلب خائفة مترقبة* 

*كيف للعبد ان ينسى مالكة و ولي نعمتة*

*كيف لتلك النسوة ان تنسى فضل الله عليها وان خانها الرجل*


*دمتــ بود*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*لاول ولاقوة الا بالله* 
*مايخافوا ربهم الذي يمهل ولا يهمل* 
*سحر وخوف ورعب ومصايب*  
*الله يدفع البلا*  
*يسلموو ابو زين* 

*انتظر الجزء بفارغ الصبر* 
*تحياتي* 
*الأمل البعيد*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله*
> *قصة فيها من الرعب والخوف الشيئ الكثير*
> *الله يجيرنا من هاالبنات ومن ها العيشه*
> *بنتظار البقية واليد فوق القلب خائفة مترقبة* 
> *كيف للعبد ان ينسى مالكة و ولي نعمتة*
> *كيف لتلك النسوة ان تنسى فضل الله عليها وان خانها الرجل*
> 
> *دمتــ بود*






خيتي سحر القوافي مرحبتين 
هي مع الأسف قصة اقعية وحدثت في دولة مجاورة 
وهي تقدم لنا درساً لمن ينسلخ مع الأسف من قيمه ومبادئه 

للعبرة  وان شاء الله يستفيد منها من يقرأها 

خالص التحيات للتواجد الرائع خيتي 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *لاول ولاقوة الا بالله*
> 
> *مايخافوا ربهم* 
> *سحر وخوف ورعب ومصايب*  
> *الله يدفع البلا*  
> *يسلموو ابو زين*  
> *تحياتي* 
> *الأمل البعيد*



خيتي الأمل البعيد مراحب 

مصايب هالزمان 

مع الأسف هذي القصة حقيقية 

الله يجيرنا ويجيركم  ان شاء الله 

الله يسلمش ويعافيش خيتي 

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

رجعنا للتكملة .......
---------------
ابتعت العديد من الأنواع، ودسستها له في العصير او القهوة او الماء، كنت أبالغ أحيانا في ذلك، لكن في البداية لم استخدم سوى النوع الذي المثبط فقط، ....!!!! وجاءت النتائج سريعا، فبعد عدة أيام أصبح غير راغب في الخروج، وحزينا، ويائسا، ثم بدأ يقترب مني كالنادم، ويعاملني معاملة طيبة، فيما صرت أراقب رسائله الخاصة من عشيقته، والتي كانت تسبه وتعايره، وتنعته بالجبان، والضعف، وأصبح رجلا مريضا يغلق على نفسه الباب طوال الوقت، ثم بدا بزيارة الأطباء، وكنت خائفة جدا في تلك الفترة من ان يكتشف، لكنه لم يكتشف.....!!!! أصبح حملا وديعا في البداية، ينام قربي كالطفل، ويلتصق بي، ويعتذر لي في اليوم مئة مرة عن كل الألم الذي عانيته معه، حتى شعرت اني أخيرا سأهنأ مع زوجي وارتاح، وبدات اقترب منه اكثر، وصرنا نتحدث ونخرج معا، ولهذا توقفت عن دس العقاقير في عصيره، وكانت الصدمة عنيفة، عندما انقلب مجددا وعاد لما كان عليه، سهر وقسوة وسوء خلق، وبعد يومين فقط من عودة قدرته الجنسية قرأت منه رسالة مرسلة لعشيقته، كتب فيها: علشان تعرفين منهو الريال فينا، ........ ثم اسرعت لرسائله المستقبلة لأجدها قد كتبت عبارات كثيرة تتحدث فيها عن شدته وقوته وكلام.........................!!!!!!
كلام سقطت فيه خلف الحياة، مت وانهرت ولم أعد قادرة على الوقوف، عندما عادت له قدرته لم يعد لي بل عاد لها، حرمني واعطاها............!!!! فحقدت عليه حقدا عظيما، وفي ظلام دامس من القهر قررت ان أجعله عاجزا للأبد، .......... وفعلت..............!!!!!





هل يوجد عقار فعلا يفعل ذلك..........؟؟

نعم، لكن هذا العقار لعلاج امور اخرى في الجسد ومن مضاعفاته انه يسبب العجز الجنسي للأبد إن تم تعاطيه بجرعات معينة وقد قمت باتباع الوصفة بالشكل الذي يسبب عجزه في اسرع وقت....!!!
والآن هو في البيت لم يعد يخرج إلى أي مكان، إنه حبيس المنزل، وأصيب بمرض الشك، وأصبح يوسوس يوميا بأني اخونه، لكنه لا يستطيع ان يتصرف، فكلما حاول تهديدي بالفضيحة هددته بفضيحة اكبر، بأن اخبر الجميع بعجزه، أصبح امراة في البيت لا يخرج منه ابدا.






هل انت نادمـــــــــــة..؟؟

كثيرا ما أشعر بالندم، لكن كلما تذكرت ما كان يفعله بي، اجد انه يستحق، فهو ظالم ......!!!





لم أتيت..............؟؟؟

رفعت مقلتيها لأعلى اليمين، وفكرت وغام وجهها بالهم والحزن، واغرورقت عينيها بالدموع، ثم سقطت دمعاتها ساخنة متتالية تجري بلا توقف، ثم اغمضتهما، وراحت تهمس: لست سعيدة لست سعيدة، اني اتعذب يوميا، لست مرتاحة،أشعر بالذنب القاتل، لأني احبه، لا تعلمين كم احبه،لم يترك لي فرصة لأهنأ معه، عذبني أجبرني على تحطيمه وتحطيم حياتي، ............. تجر النفس تلو النفس، وصوت نحيبها يعلوا بالتدريج، وتصرخ كالأطفال، وتدس وجهها خلف كفيها وتفتح فاها بالصراخ، وتبكي بلا توقف لعدة دقائق، ثم تنظر لي وتتحدث بصوت باكي عالي: أأأأأأأأأأأأأأه أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأاااه ....... أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأااه ياربي شو سويت بحياتي، شو سويت، ......... مب هاي الحياة التي تمنيتها لنفسي، كنت بنت بريئة عمري ما تصورت اللي صار.........أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأااه يا ربي ساعدني، أحس بموت، بموت، تعبانة ياناس وبموت بهمي ومحد داري فيا............... آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه، على بالج انا مرتاحة،انا تعبانة تعبانة تعبانة، هذا ابو عيالي، وحبيبي، بس للأسف.......... دمر حياتي، شو اسوي في عمري انا الحين، ووين اروح، دخيلج ساعديني دخيلج.....!!!!
مرات اقعد افكر كيف وصلت بنفسي لها المستوى، شو سويت بعمري، ليش سويت جذه، يعني ماكان فيه حل ثاني، نسييييييييييييييييييييييييييت نسييييييييييييييييييييييييت نسسسسسسييييييييييييت كل عذاباته لي، وصرت اشفق عليه، وانا أشوفه خرقة ناشفة في البيت لا حول ولا قوة، ماعدت اريده يحبني بس اريده يرجع مثل ما كان، ...... هذا حبيبي لو تدرين اشكثر احبه، عيوني له، ريته كان يعرف كم احبه، ......
مرات افكر يا ترى لو كنت اكرهه كنت بهتم بخياناته، والله اني احبه، احبه موت، ما تعرفين هذا الانسان شو بالنسبة لي، ........ ماعدت اريد شي من هالحياة إلا انه يرجع مثل ما كان، حتى لو يخوني مب مشكلة، براية براية، خليه، المهم يكون بخير، ويضحك، وأنا ضميري يرجع مرتاااااااااااح.






أفزعني منظرها كثيرا، وخفت ان يغمى عليها في المكتب، فبدأت أحدثها بإصرار: كل شيء سيعود أفضل مما كان، تأكدي أن الله قادر على فعل المعجزات، صدقيني، انظري في وجهي أنظري لي إني أحدثك، كل شي ممكن، مادام الله موجود، فكل شيء ممكن، صدقيني، سيعود كل شيء افضل مما كان بإذن واحد احد، هدي اعصابج عزيزتي، ....................!!!!





بدات تفيق، فقد كانت اشبه بالمنومة، غارقة في مشاعرها المحبطة، ........
- هل ترغبين في الاسترخاء على الصوفا......؟؟
- نعم رجاءا...... 
- يمكنك النوم ان شئت، هناك بطانية، سأحضر لك عصير الليمون...

خرجت من المكتب، وكانت السكرتيرة تقف مذهولة قرب الباب : ماذا حدث.. هل تحتاجين مساعدة.......؟؟ 
- نعم اريدك ان تتصلي بالدكتورة النسائية حوليها رجاء على المكتب الثاني.
- حاضر، 






تحدثت مع عدة طبيبات وأطباء في هذا المجال، وسألتهم عن العقار ومدى تأثيره، وهل هناك اية امكانية للعلاج، فاكتشفت أمرا ، وهو انه لا يوجد عقار حقيقي يمكن ان يثير عجزا تاما للرجل، وأن كلمة العجز الجنسي الموجودة في تحذيرات الوصفة تعني العجز المؤقت، 
كما اكتشفت ان الدواء الذي تناوله زوج واو من النوع الذي تبقى أثاره في الجسد لفترة طويلة، لهذا بمجرد ان يشفى متعاطي الدواء من المرض يقوم الطبيب بوصف دواء مضاد يقوم بتنقية الدم من تلك المادة وإعادة النشاط الجنسي من جديد، ........... كانت تلك المعلومات أشبه بطوق النجاة، وأدركت ان ثمة خبر سار سأحمله اليوم لواو، لكن ليس قبل ان أجعلها بإذن الله مستعدة لاحتواء عودة الزوج الضال.


وبعد دقائق دخلتا كلا من ميم وشين، بعد ان تسوقتا بالفعل، ........
سألت ميم: أين واو...؟؟ 
-إنها نائمة في المكتب....!!
- نائمة، هل حدث شي.
قالت شين: لا بد انها انهارت كالعادة....!!!
قلت: نعم، ..... لكنها بخير، إنها نائمة...!!! جاء دورك يا شين...... هل ندخل المكتب الثاني لنتحدث.....؟؟؟
نظرت لي نظرة فارغة، من أي شي، ثم بدا الشك يملأ وجهه، ثم قالت: لكني لم اكن أنوي طلب استشارة، واو هي التي كانت تريد.......!!!
قلت: لا بأس، يمكنك ان تعتبريها دعوة للحديث إن شئت........!!!

نظرت لي من جديد.....ثم قالت: ماذا أخبرتك واو عني.....؟؟

قلت: ادخلي لنتحدث، وسأخبرك بكل ما تريدين معرفته......!!


دلفت شين بجسدها الضئيل من باب المكتب بسهولة، وهو نصف مفتوح، .... ثم جلست على الكرسي امامي، وهي تنظر لي بتحدي، وتطوق صدرها بذراعيها بموقف يوحي بالرغبة في الدفاع عن النفس، ثم قالت: شوفي إذا بتيلسين تعطيني دروس في الأخلاق، والجنة والنار، تراني أنا مب ناقصة، انا روحي دارسة شريعة.............!!!!!! ومستعدة اعطيج واعطي امثالج دروس منيه لين باجر عن حقوق الزوجة........!!! خلاص خلصنا، ممكن اطلع..؟؟
فرددت عليها بهدوء ورحمة: ممكن تساعديني،...... أحتاج مساعدتك إن امكن..!!!
لكنها ردت باستهزاء سوقي: اساعدج، اساعدج في شو...!!؟؟ فكيني الله يخليج، كل واحد حر في حياته، وإذا تبين فلوس ترى أنا ماعندي، مفلسة، على الآخر، وايد علي أحصل لقمتي.!!!

فقلت بهدوء وقد اثارت غضبي: لا أريد منك أي فلس، ساعديني لأساعدكن، ......
_ ومن قال انا نريد مساعدتج، اصلا واو هبلة، وضعيفة الشخصية، وماتعبر عن ارادتنا، حنا مرتاحات وما عندنا مشاكل، ومب محتاجين نصايحج.... !!!
_ طيب لما دخلت معي..؟؟
_ نعم.... أنت طلبت مني ادخل، ولاَ نسيتي........؟؟
_ طلبت لكني لم اجبرك......!!!
_ لا تقعدين تتفلسفين علي الحين، اختصري شو تبين، وخليني اطلع، اشوف شو سويتي بواو المسكينة....!!!
فسكت تماما عن الكلام ، وتوقفت عن الحديث، وبدات اتظاهر أني ادون بعض الكلمات على الورق، وأنظر في وجهها وأدون، لعدة ثواني، وهي مستغربة، ثم نهضت وقلت لها اكتفيت، شكرا لك يمكنك الخروج، فقد حصلت منك على ما أريد........!!!
**_ شو تقصدين، شو كتبت، شو تحكمين علي براحتج...... أشوف شو كتبت، ......؟؟؟
_ سحبت الورقة مني وقرأت، ( ضئيلة الجسد انانية، حقودة، ماكرة خبيثة) .. نظرت لي وقد امتقع وجهها باللون الأحمر، وطفرت مقلتيها بالدمع، وصكت فمها بغيض ثم صرخت، .... ليش كلكم تشوفون اني حقود، انا مب حقود..... ليش مكتوب على ويهي حقود، يعني شو اسوي ربي خلقني نحيفة وقصيرة شو اسوي....؟؟
أنا عمري ما كنت حقود، وايد ناس تحقد علي واسامحها، عمري ما حقدت على أحد، طول عمري طيبة واساعد الناس، وما اتخلى عن ربعي.....
_ تخدمينهم، بس انت في الواقع تحقدين عليهم.......!!!
_ لا مب صحيح، انا اساعدهم، اطلعهم من همهم، لأني ما أريدهم يتعذبون....
_ أنت حقودة، تدمرين حياتهم، لا يكفيك أن تدمري حياتك بل أيضا حياة من حولك،...
_ لا مب صحيح، حرام تحكمين علي من نفسج، اسمعيني، الأول، اسمعيني، علشان تفهمين اللي صار، أنا عمري ما فكرت اأذي أي انسان، جارتي هي اللي قدمت لي زوجها على طبق من ذهب، أنا عمري ما فكرت اخطف زوج أي انسانة، بس هيه السبب......
_ ترغبين في الحديث، تحدثي، ....... أنا كلي اذان مصغية، اشرحي لي كيف اختطفت زوج جارتك، وكيف علمت واو وميم الخيانة........؟؟




جلست من جديد، ومالت برأسها جهة اليمين، ولم تعد ترى وجهي، وكانت دمعاتها تنساب، قطرات طويلة على أنفها، 
كانت تبدوا كالتي تهرب من المواجهة، وبدأت تحكي حكايتها التعيسة:

(( أنا بكر والدي، ومنذ كنت صغيرة، كنت ألقب بالقصيرة، وكان الأمر يسبب لي الضيق، لكنه أصبح يقتلني عندما جاءت أخواتي الأصغر سنا، ليسبقنني في الطول، والهم الأكبر عندما بدأت مظاهر الأنوثة تظهر على أخواتي الصغيرات قبلي، فقد كنت أنتظر بروز نهدي بفارغ الصبر لكنهما لم يبرزا يوما، فيما برزت نهودهن جميعا في البيت........!!!! وجرت شهقة قهر، وبكت، .... حسيت بالقهر، والله انقهرت موت، وبشكل خاص لم كل اللي يشوفني يعتقد اني اصغر خواتي، وأني في الابتدائي، تخيلي...... سويت كل اللي أقدر عليه علشان أزيد وزني بس ما فيه فايدة، .....
كان كل من في البيت يسخر مني، وكأن الامر بيدي، حتى أمي كانت تقول لي أني أشبه بالطيطار ( السحلية) وعندما أغضب، او اعبر عن حزني، يسخرون مني ويضحكون علي ويقولون انفجر الشلق ( تقصد الألعاب النارية الخاصة بالأطفال لأنها قصيرة ونحيفة يسمونه في الكويت الشراخي)...كنت في بعض الاحيان اضحك على نفسي واعلق مع زميلاتي على شكلي، لكن في الواقع كنت اتعذب، كثيرا، فأنا انثى وأريد ان أشعر بانوثتي، عندما نذهب إلى حفلة زفاف، لا أجد ما ارتديه، فكل الفساتين لا تناسبني، ليس لدي صدر جميل، وليس لدي طول، ولا أرداف، أني كطفلة، فيما ترتدي اخواتي أجمل الفساتين، ويصبحن كعارضات الأزياء وأنا من بينهن كخادمة رقطاء، ...........!!!!




أنت لم تجربي هذا الشعور، لم تعرفي معنى الإحساس بالنقص الشديد، والإحساس بالقهر، كنت أتعذب ليل نهار، وكنت اعزي نفسي بأني طيبة، وبنت حلال، وأن من سيتزوجني سيهنأ معي فأنا مثقفة وذات قلب أبيض، واستطيع ان أكون نعم الزوجة من فرط طيبتي، وحساسيتي، وأهم من كل هذا فقد كنت صاحبة دين، فقد عرفت الله مبكرا، وتدينت كثيرا والتزمت بالنقاب والحجاب دونا عن كل نساء العائلة، وهنا وجدت لنفسي مكانا تحت ضوء الشمس، فقد بت مميزة في العائلة بديني وحكمتي وعقلي ورزانتي، وقلت في نفس ها قد أصبحت فتاة متميزة ومطلوبة، ...... بل أنا الآن أحسنهم جميعا، ...!!!
وبقي ان انتظر العريس الذي سينظر لخلقي وديني، قبل شكلي، والذي يقدر أخلاقي العالية والتزامي وسيتغاضى عن منظري، وانتظرت طويلا، طويلا، بلا أمل يرجى، فلم يطرق باب بيتنا أحد إلا لخطبة أخواتي الاصغر سنا، أما انا، لم يطلبني أحد،
حتى الشاب العاقل ابن جارنا والذي كان يصرح دائما عن اعجابه بأخلاقي، تقدم لخطبة اختي اللعوب أم العلاقات والمتبرجة ، ولم يتقدم لي..........!!!!
فصدمت وانهرت نفسيا، فقد كنت احبه، بل كنت اظن، انه يحبني هو أيضا، .....!!!
وكان أبي يؤجل خطبة أخواتي حفاظا على مشاعري لكنه في النهاية يأس مني، وخاف أن يفوت أخواتي القطار كما فأتني، وهكذا زوجهن واحدة واحدة أمام عيني، وأنا أنظر لهن، وفي كل مرة أموت، أموت، هل تفهمين، ان تتزوج أخواتك الصغريات وأنت محرومة تتفرجين، حفل الزفاف يستغرق أسبوع، وطوال الاسبوع كل لحظة كل لحظة أنا في صراع مميت، والناس الناس لا ترحمني، فكم مرة ضبطت عيونهم المتطفلة وهم يتفحصون وجهي ليصطادوا مشاعر الإحباط في نفسي، ...... وتبكي....... كانت ايام عصيبة كالجحيم.....!!!




وفي أحد ألأيام، جاء رجل كبير في العائلة لأبي، وقال له تنكح المرأة لمالها أيضا، فقال ابي، ماذا تقصد، قال : اجعلها تعمل، واكتب لها شيء ما باسمها، لعلها تضفر بزوج.....!!! وبالفعل طبق أبي حديثه، بحث لي عن عمل، وحصلت على وظيفة براتب كبير، وكتب لي دكان على الشارع العام باسمي، مما أثار غيرة أخواتي وإخواني، لكن أبي وقف في وجههم وقال لهم هذا مالي وانا حر فيه، وعندما اموت تصرفوا كيفما شئتم.
وكان للمشاكل التي أثاروها أخوتي حول الدكان، فوائد جمة، فقد انتشر الخبر في الحارات، والمدينة بأسرها والله يحفظ التكنولوجيا، ...... وهكذا حصلت على زوج طامع.........!!!!


كان جاسم، شابا طائشا، وقد ترك دراسته مبكرا، وانخرط في العمل العسكري في البداية، لكنه سرعان ما فصل من عمله بسبب عدم انضباطه، فقد كان متسيبا ولا يداوم، ثم عمل في وظيفة أخرى وطرد منها أيضا، لنفس الأسباب، وكان مثقلا بالديون وكان قد ورط والده أيضا في دين كبير، بعد أن كفله بنكيا، 
عندما تقدم لي لم يخبرني احد بديونه، كل ما قالوه عنه أنه شاب على قدر حاله، وبسيط، فقلت لا يهمني، المهم أنه رجل يحترمني، ........!!!




ان الانسانة التي تجلس امامك، امراة ذكية، ومثقفة، وجامعية، وكانت مؤدبة، ومحترمة، ..... لكن كل هذا لم يشفع لي كأنسانة، فلم يحترمني الأخرون، فقط لأني قصيرة ونحيفة، ....!!! كانوا يتعاملون معي وفق شكلي وليس وفق عقلي....!!
لهذا تزوجني متكبرا علي، وكان هذا الفاشل المنحط اخلاقيا، يرى نفسه أفضل مني بكثير، يرى أنه أسمى مرتبة مني، كان ينظر لي كخادمة، وأن علي أن أشكره ليل نهار لأنه وافق على الزواج مني.........!!!!
من أنا ......؟؟ في الواقع أنا لا شيء، فالمجتمع الكريه حطمني، المجتمع الذي يعطي الاولوية للأرداف والنهود دمرني، وسرق مني أبسط أمنياتي، الإحساس بانوثتي، ....... فالجميع دونما استثناء لم يكونوا ينظرون لي على أني انثى كاملة......!!!

_ وكيف سمحت للمجتمع بتقييمك، نحن نقيم انفسنا قبل الآخرين لأن الأخرين لا يعلمون عنا الكثير، وعبارة اترك الآخرون يحكمون عليك لا أنت، هي عبارة قديمة يعلوها الغبار، اليوم قيمي نفسك ما دمت مقتنعة وعلى حق، 


- لم اعد متأكدة ان كنت على حق ام لا، ...... فقد انقلبت المفاهيم في رأسي، وبات الخطأ صواب والصواب خطا.........

- اخطأت لأنك انتظرت تقييم الأخرين، اما الانوثة فهي تنبع من الداخل لا شأن للأخرين بها، .......... أنت تفرضين شخصيتك على الأخرين، .....

----------


## واحد فاضي

نظرت لي بعينين حزينتين، وقد احمر أنفها وانتفض من شدة الالم، ثم قالت بهدوء وهي تنظر للأرض بذكاء، وجمال غريب لست اعرف من أين انبثق: تعرفين، على الرغم من إني كنت رافضة الاستشارة، بس في داخلي كنت احتاجها وايد، كنت محتاجة أي شخص يكلمني، علشان افرغ اللي في داخلي، اول مرة اتكلم مع شخص بهذه الطريقة، عمري ما شكيت لأحد، تعرفين سمعت عنج من زمان، وكان نفسي أزورج، بس كنت خايفه من ردة فعلج، توقعتج تطرديني، او تبلغين علي الشرطة.....!!! 

 


تصمت وتبتسم، ثم تتابع: أكيد تريدين تضحكين، .....ههه، ههه، ...... استاذه بتصدقيني لو قلت لج إني عمري ما زنيت......!!!!! 
قلت: اصدقك، بل متأكدة.......
فتحت عينيها على آخرها ثم قالت: تسايريني كالأطفال، ..!! 
قلت: لا، لكن نوعية شخصيتك تأبى الزنى، لا تحتملينه، أنت ذات ثقافة فكرية عالية، لربما تتحدثين هاتفيا لكنك لا تزنين.......
نظرت لي من جديد، وانهارت: لا أرجوج، معقول، فيه حد في هالدنيا يحس فيني، والله والله ثم والله ما قدرت ولا طاوعتني نفسي ازني، والله ما قدرت، ولا يمكن، معدني نظيف يا استاذه، بس......... بس ضميري دوم يأنبني لأني غويت صديقاتي، ...!! 

قلت: نتحدث عن صديقاتك فيما بعد، حدثيني أولا عن علاقتك بجارك...؟؟
قالت:علاقة وهمية لا أكثر، ...... أو هي علاقة سطحية بالأصح، كان جاري في أحدى الليالي يسهر في منزله، عندما بدأ شجار كبير بيني وبين زوجي، وكنت أتشاجر معه على كثرة سهره، فقد كان ينوي الخروج كالعادة للسهر والعربدة، فصرخت فيه ارجوه ان يفهمني، وأن يبقى معي، لأني احتاجه، واريده، فقد مرت شهور على اخر مرة حدث فيها جماع بيني وبينه، لكن........ لم يستجب، وبدأ يسبني ويسيء إلي، ثم بدا يضربني ويركلني، وصرت اصرخ، وفجأة سمعنا صوت الباب، كان جاري يدق الباب، ذهب زوجي إليه، وسمعته يقول (( أتقي الله يا أبو حمد لا يجوز تلك امراة مسكينة، وقد وصانا الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بالقوارير، تعال معي أريد ان اتحدث معك)) لكن زوجي صرخ فيه: (( انت ما تستحي، بكل بساطة ياي تدق بابي، ياخي أنا حر اضربها اجتلها وانت اش عليك، تباها سير خذها، حلال عليك..!!!))........
فانصرف جاري وهو يدعو له بالهداية، فيما خرج زوجي مغلقا الباب بكل قوة خلفه، وبقيت أنا في مكاني، ودمائي تسيل من قدمي، بعد أن هويت على طرف الطاولة، وبدأت أفكر في جاري، وفي كلماته الحانية، شعرت بأنه (( أمي)) حنون أحن علي من أمي، وتمنيت لو أنه يعود لأبكي في حضنه، وسرحت، واستغرقت في احلام اليقظة، لكني كل احلامي تدور حول الحضن الحاني، ولا شيء اكثر، حتى افقت على نفسي وأنا ابكي كطفلة صغيرة وأصرخ: ((أمااااااااااه، أمـااااااااااه، أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأه، أماااااااااااااااااه،)) وفجأة رن جرس الباب، وخرجت لأجد جارتي هناك، احتضنتني سريعا، وبدأت تهدئني، وأخذتني للسرير، واعدت لي العصير، وجلست قربي تحدثني عن الصبر، ورحمة الله والواسعة، ثم ضمدت جرحي وسألتني أن كنت ارغب في الذهاب للطبيب، ورغم أن الجرح سطحي، لكني اردت الذهاب، لأركب مع زوجها، لأني اردت أن اكون قرب الصوت الحاني الذي دافع عني، 
وبالفعل ركبت معهم السيارة، ولكنه كان طوال الوقت صامتا، لم يتحدث، ومع هذا كنت سعيدة جدا، لأني قربه، وشعرت بالحماية، وشعرت بالقوة، والسعادة، لأول مرة أشعر بالسلام، 
لم أحسد جارتي على زوجها، بل تمنيت لنفسي زوجا يشبهه، ولهذا حصلت على واحد في احلامي، فقد فكرت كثيرا فيه، وبدات انسج أحلام اليقظة حوله، ولا زلت افعل ذلك وكنت بسلامة نية احكي لميم وواو عن علاقتنا الوهمية، ولم أكن اعلم اني اشعل حواسهن بقصتي،.............!!! 

-هل حاولت التعرض له أو لفت انتباهه.....؟؟
- أبدا، اطلاقا، إني ارق بكثير مما قد تعتقدين، فأنا لا أتخيل نفسي أسقط في عينيه، قد أكون احبه إلى حد الجنون، لهذا فأنا احترمه، واريده أن يحترمني، لا أصدق اني اتعرض له،  

- هل ابدى أي اعجابا بك.....؟؟
- لا، إني لا أراه،  

-لما قلت ان جارتك قدمت زوجها على طبق من ذهب، ..؟؟
- لأن قصصي الوهمية فيها هذه التفاصيل، كنت أتخيل أنها تأتي إلي تشكو من كثرة معاشرة زوجها لها، وانها متعبة، وأني المحرومة، فأبدأ في اقتناص الفرص لكي أراه، ثم أغريه، ثم أستولي عليه، وبعد ذلك أخبرت صديقاتي انه يزورني في بيتي كل يوم بعد خروجه من بيته، وأننا نقضي وقتا خاصا........... 
- لكن هذا غير صحيح...
- نعم هي غير صحيحة،  

- لكنك تشوهين سمعة رجل بريء، ......
- أي رجل، إن جارنا هذا رحل من جوار بيتنا منذ شهور، .... وفي الطابق الواحد نسكن قرابة أربع أسر، إنه مجمع سكني، فأي رجل هو جاري...... لا تعلمين..!، إنها قصة وهمية في كل جوانبها، نسجتها هروبا من واقعي، ولم أكن اعلم انها ستنتهي هكذا،  

- وماذا عن العلاقات الهاتفية........؟؟
- هممم، كنت قد تعرفت على عدة رجال عن طريق النت، نتحدث عبر الماسن، لكننا لا نتقابل، وعندما يبدأ أحدهم بالمطالبة بلقاء اتركه فورا، بينما حدثت أخرين، لكني كنت اشعر بسخافة الامر، .......!!!
تعلمين يا أستاذه، زوجي الذي لم يكمل دراسته، اعلى ثقافة منهم، اشعر به حينما يتحدث، أشعر انه راقٍ ومتزن، لكنه لا يحبني، وفي أحيان كثيرة اعذره، وأرى الأمر من منظوره، فهو أيضا رجل، ظلمه المجتمع، فلأنه فقير ولم يكمل دراسته، ينظرون له باحتقار، ولا يرون كم هو طيب معهم، وكم هو مثقف، إنه عصبي جدا لأنه يشعر بالغيرة من اخوته، فهو اكبرهم، لكنه لم يحصل على حقه في التعليم، ترك الدراسة مبكرا، كان فاشلا دراسيا،  

زوجي مزيج من التناقضات، إنه وسيم جدا، وجميل، وتحبه النساء، وتلاحقه الفتيات في كل مكان، وأنا اعشقه بجنون، لكنه لا يكاد يراني، ليته يعلم كم احبه، .....؟؟ لكن........... 

- وما نوعية النساء اللاتي يحبها زوجك، ..؟؟
- لا أعرف، في الواقع هو يميل كثيرا نحو الطويلات النحيفات، كذلك اجده مهتما ببنات الكليات، ويحاول لفت انتباههن بالسيارات الفخمة، وآخر الموبايلات، ويوهمهن بأن لديه رصيد كبير في البنك، وأنه ثري، لدرجة انه في أحدى المرات اشار لإحداهن على قصر من القصور وقال هذا بيتي فضحكت عليه وقالت له هذا قصر الشيخ فلان، ....... تخيلي ...!!!  

- وكيف علمت بالأمر...؟؟
- هو بنفسه اخبرني، إنه يحكي لي مغامراته وكأني أحد أصدقائه، فهو لم يعد ينظر لي كزوجة، اصبحت رجلا في حياته..!!! في بعض المرات اشعر انه يكذب علي، هو ايضا يعيش القصص الخيالية، فيدعي انه يعرف فلانة وأنها تشغل منصب، وأنه وأنه، لكني في النهاية اكتشف انها مجرد أكاذيب، ........ 

-كيف كانت علاقتكما الجنسية....؟؟
- أأأأأأأأأأووووووووه، تلك هي المعاناة، إنه بارد معي، لكنه شبق مع غيري، فهذا الرجل لا يأتي إلي أكثر من مرة كل ثلاثة شهور، وهذا بعد معاناة، بينما عند غيري كل يوم. 

- وما أدراك، ......... ؟؟
- هو يقول، يقول لي أنه كان عند فلانة وفعل بها كذا وكذا، ............!!!! 

- ألم تتصوري أنه يكذب عليك كما تكذبين علي صديقاتك........؟؟ 
- ولم قد يكذب...؟؟ 
- ليداري عجزه......... أو ضعفه........!!!
- لا يمكن، ....... إن له علاقات فعلا، وكثيرا ما أتشاجر معه بسبب المسجات التي تصله مع البنات. 

- لكنك ايضا تتحدثين مع رجال ولا تعاشرين، هو قد يفعل نفس الشيء، يتحدث مع نساء لكن لا يعاشر، ما رأيك......؟؟
- معقول، فأنا لم أضبط لديه أي رسالة بخصوص العلاقات الجنسية، كذلك لم ألاحظ يوما أي دليل على علاقته الجنسية، ........ معقول، ( وبدأت ملامحها تشرق، وصارت تنظر لي بتفاؤل، وعينيها تتسعان كلما تذكرت شيء يدل على ضعفه) هو يكذب يا استاذة كما اكذب بالضبط، هو ضعيف، نعم هو ضعيف، إنه يخبرني ، إذا لم يخبرني؟، لكي يوهمني انه قوي، نعم أنت على حق، ...... إنه يسهر طوال الليل في المقاهي الرجالية، كم من مرة تبعته، لكني لم أره قط مع امرأة دائما في المقاهي الرجالية، معقول، زوجي لا يزني، ..... لكن لماذا ..... هل هو عاجز، مريض؟؟ 

-لا أبدا، إنه يعاني من ضعف في الشخصية، ووهن، وهذا ينتج عن الاحساس بالقهر والظلم، وزوجك يعاني كذلك، ذلك ينتج عن الإحساس بالدونية، وهو يشعر بذلك، إنه يشعر انك افضل منه،
- ماذا قلت، ...؟؟ أنا افضل منه، بل هو يعايرني طوال اليوم بقصري وقباحتي،........ 

- لكنه يعلم انك ناجحة، وهو فاشل، والرجل عامة إن كان بصحة جيدة، لا يستطيع ان يرفض الجنس غالبا لمجرد قباحة الزوجة، إنه يريد ويريد بشدة، لكن الزوج الضعيف يبقى ضعيفا مع أجمل النساء، ...!!
-حبيبي، والله استاذه لو كان كلامك صحيح، والله لأصلي أسبوع شكر وحمد لرب العالمين، معقول زوجي ما يزني....!!! 

- هذا تحليلي، لكن هل لنا ان نرى الصورة، فشكل الحاجبين تدل على استعداد الرجل للخيانة، ........
- حاجبيه بنهايات دقيقة، وبارزين مع نزول خفيف على الجفن العلوية، هذا رجل جاد، إنه مهني، لكنه متعب، هذا الرجل، يحترم الأعماق، أكثر من المظهر الخارجي، لكن الله سبحانه وتعالى له حكمة في كل شيء، فأنت عانيت من ظلم الناس بسبب قصرك، وهو عانا من ظلم الناس بسبب فشله الدراسي، ...... إنكما ضحايا مجتمع واحد، زوجك يحبك، او هكذا اعتقد، فهذا النوع من الشخصية لا تكره الزوجة بسهولة،  

- ولماذا يضربني، ......؟؟
-لأنك تطالبين بالجماع، في الوقت الذي يعاني فيه من ضعف، .....وهذا يضغط على أعصابه، ويشعره بالمزيد من الدونية، ويبدوا انك تطالبينه بالجماع بطريقة فيها جرح لكرامته.
- .................ربما، في بعض المرات، أقصد أهانته لأنتقم منه، لأني اعتقد انه يعاشر المومسات، أو صديقاته. 

- زوجك أيضا ليس من النوع الذي يزني، هذه الحياة ياشين، غريبة تضم خليطا غريبا من البشر، فتجدين رجلا ذا لحية وكثير الطاعات، لكنه يزني عند اول فرصة، ورجل قد لا يصلى أكثر من الجمع، لكن قلبه ورع، فسبحان الله، ....... زوجك حكيم، وصارم، ورزين، 
- نعم وكأنك تعرفينه، بالضبط، هو كذلك، يصعب أن يخطئ في أحد، لكنه أهوج، متسرع، كثير التسيب في وظائفه. 

- هذا لا علاقة له بمعدنه، معدنه طيب،بينما تسيبه ناشئ عن عادات، فأحدا لم يعلمه الالتزام، إن تسيبه ناشئ عن رغبته في التمرد على اهله، يبدوا انهم أميون، ولم يساعدوه في الدراسة وهو صغير.
- تماما، هو دائما يقول بان اساتذته ينبهرون بذكائه وهو صغير، ويصفونه بالعبقري، لكن والديه لم يكونا يدرسانه ولهذا فقد كان يتأخر دراسيا، لذلك كره المدرسة ولم يعد يحب الذهاب لها، كان يشعر بالغيرة من أصحابه، .....!!! 

- وقد أخبرك خبرا مهما، إنه يحبك أيضا، لكنه لا يعرف كيف يتفاهم معك، 
وهنا سالت دمعة ساخنة من عينيها: أنا احبه أيضا، وأشعر في مرات كثيرة أنه يحبني لكني لا أعرف كيف أتعامل معه، لم أكن اعلم ان طلبي للجماع يجرحه، لم أكن اعلم أني أضايقه، لو بقيت العمر كله معه بلا جماع لما تذمرت، أقسم بالله أنه لايهمني، يهمني هو وقلبه الطيب، حبيبي، كم أحبه أستاذه، لا تعلمين لو كان حديثك صحيحا ما سأفعل، سأكون اسعد نساء الأرض، علميني رجاءا كيف أساعده، وكيف يحبني ان أكون...... أرجوك، ساعديني....... 

سأساعدك بإذن الله، بشرط واحد، هو أن تساعديني في انتشال ميم وواو، من الوحل الذي رميت بهما فيه، .........!!!!! 
 
يتبع

----------


## واحد فاضي

**

*كانت لكل واحدة منهم مشكلة مستقلة منفصلة، لكنهن اشتركن في النهاية في حل واحد، إنهن سلكن جميعا وسائل عشوائية وغير اخلاقية في حل مشاكلهن، لذلك قررت ان ابدأ في حل المشكلة من النهاية، فقررت جمعهن كلهن في مكتبي، ومصارحتهن بالحقيقة التي اخفتها شين عليهما، طلبت منها ان تحكي لهما كيف انها كانت تخدعهما وأنها لم تكن على علاقة بأي أحد،* 

 

تفضلا من هنا.
جلست ميم متذمرة، وهي تنظر لساعة يدها، 
فيما جلست واو، متحمسة متلهفة وكلها اذان صاغية لولولا حزنها والتعاسة البادية على وجهها. 

قلت: شين لديها أمر مهم ترغب في إطلاعكما عليه، تفضلي يا شين.
- نظرت إليهما بتحدي، فهي قوية في الواقع وتثق في قوتها ولا تخاف، ثم قالت: شوفوا، لا تقعدون تقولون شين لعوزتنا، شين ضيعتنا، انا ما قلت لأي وحدة فيكن تروح تزني، وترقد ويا الرياييل، خاصة انت يا ميم، أنا قلت خذي رقم الريال رمسيه، ما قلت روحي اوياه، وارقدي وياه، وأنا الحين جدام الدكتورة ابري ذمتي منكن، وبصراحة أنا ما تعرفت على جاري وكنت اكذب عليكم في كل كلامي، وعمري ما زنيت، 

*كانت ميم تنظر كالبلهاء بلا تعابير، وكأن تصريح شين لا يعنيها، ثم قالت: يعني شو انت ما عندج ربيع، جي قصدج، ولا شو تبين تقولين.* 

فردت: اريد اقول اني ما أزني، واللحين بقطع علاقتي بكل الرياييل.
ميم: كيف ما تزنين، وانا شايفتج كم مرة تركبين سيارة هذاك شسمه ....... كيف؟ 

فردت: ركبت معاه مرتين جدامك بس ما زنيت.
ميم غير مصدقة: اونه، عاد خايفة من الدكتورة، ليش هيه الشرطة، ما لها دخل تحبسج، عادي مافيه داعي تجذبين. 

شين: ميم، اقسم بالله أنا ما زنيت، ولا عمري، وكنت اكذب عليكم،  

كانت واو تستمع كمن توقعت الحديث، وكانت صامتة، ثم اخفضت رأسها، ووضعت كفها على جبهتها وبدأت تبكي، وتقول: ماعاد يهمني أي شي، زنيتي ما زنينتي، كيفك، بس اريد استرجع زوجي، ........ أشعقبه ياية تقولين، عقب ما دمرتي حياتنا، وخليتينا نتخيل الخيانة حياة سعيدة، اللحين ياية تقولين كذبت عليكن، مب مهم، انا اكتشفت انج كذابة، وائل خبرني انج ما ترضين تتطلعين مع صاحبه، كنت عارفة، بس عقب شو، ..... عقب ما ضيعتينا...!!!
شين: لا تيلسين تقولين ضيعتكم، انتن مب يهال، كل وحدة عندها عقل وتعرف تختار... 


** 
*واستمرت الاتهامات تقفز من فم احداهن إلى الأخرى، وهكذا حتى تدخلت: واو ممكن ندخل المكتب الثاني.........*
- حاضر، 
إن كنتم لازلتم تذكرون، فقد كانت واو قد دست لزوجها دواء يسبب العجز الجنسي المؤقت، ولكنها حزينة لأنها تعتقد أنه لا يمكن علاجه،  

- مابك، لما تبكين الآن........؟؟
- لأني مصدومة، كنت حاسة انها تكذب علينا، وتسخر مننا، بس ماكنت مصدقة احساسي، 
- وهل يعني لك شيء ان تكون زانية ام لا..؟؟
- لا أعرف، لكن الآن اشعر اني بالفعل قذرة ونكرة، في السابق كنت اشعر بالقوة بسبب وجودها معنا، الآن اشعر بالدونية.
- أليس من الأفضل لو كنت علمت بذلك سابقا.
- بصراحة ما كنت أزني لولا ان صورت لي الجنة التي تحياها مع حبيبها الوهمي، لقد اغوتنا جميعا، وفي النهاية كانت اكثرنا حرصا، لن اسامحها، فقد كان بإمكاني تحمل زوجي، وكنت على كل حال، امر ككل الناس بيوم مر ويوم حلو، لكن الآن اضحت كل ايام حياتي مرة، لم أعد قادرة على الحياة بشكل طبيعي، ليته يعود كما كان، لعشيقته، واعود انا مرتاحة البال اربي اطفالي، واصلي لربي وقلبي طاهر، لا تعلمين ماذا يعني ان تصبح المرأة ملوثة، قذرة، حتى عندما استحم، اظل اشعر بالقذارة، طوال الوقت، أرى وجهي اسود، ويداي نتنة، وكأن كل النساء نظيفات إلا أنا، ازدادت مشاعري بالنقص، وتعددت الامي، وصرت احسد كل امرأة، كل امراة حتى التي تتحدث عن زوج مزواج، او زوج صاحب علاقات، اجدها أسعد حالا مني، فأنا اليوم خائنة، قذرة لا يسعني أن اعود لنفسي، استاذتي سأعلمك بإمر اكتشفته من علاقتي بوائل، فوائل أيضا متزوج، لكني لم اعلم ذلك إلا مؤخرا، أكتشفت ان العشيقة تعاني الغيرة والدونية اكثر من الزوجة، فالرجل المتزوج، وإن فضل العشيقة يبقي زوجته في مكانة رفيعة في قلبه، فعلى الرغم منه انه يفضل البقاء معي، والنوم معي، ويتجاهل اتصالاتها ولا يتجاهل اتصالاتي، إلا أنه لا يحترمني، فهو لا يمانع أن ياخذني لأماكن غير مناسبة، بينما عندما أسأله إن كان يحضر زوجته لهذه الأماكن يرد علي باستغراب واحتقار: (( زوجتي اجيبها هون شو أنا مجنون، زوجتي ما بناسبها هيك اماكن.)) كنت اشعر بالقهر والألم الشديد، إن تجربتي مع وائل علمتني معنى الزوجة في قلب الرجل، فالرجل مهما أحب عشيقته، ومهما اهتم بها، لا يحترمها، بينما تبقى الزوجة بالنسبة له كالماسة، .......... 

إن العشيقة في حياته كالإكسسوارات البخسة، لا يمانع من ارتدائها في اية مناسبة حتى إذا نسيها في أي مكان، او سرقها منه الأخرون، او سقطت منه، او كسرت، لا مشكلة فهي في النهاية اكسسوار، بينما الزوجة ماسته الحرة، يخبئها في آمن مكان عنده، لكي لا يمسها مكروه، ............!!!! 

إن تجربتي مع وائل جعلتني اشتاق إلى حياتي السابقة، عندما كنت زوجة مطعونة يخونها زوجها، لكنها طاهرة نقية، ماسة مكنونة، لي مكانتي، وثقلي، ...... أشتاق، اشتاق، عندما أتذكر معاناتي السابقة أجدها فرحا، وجنة في مقابل ما أعانيه اليوم، فاليوم أنا عاني الأمرار، من تعذيب الضمير........ 

- وإن اخبرتك أن ثمة علاج لمشكلة زوجك........!!!
- نظرت نحوي غير مصدقة، حقا تقولين..... هل هناك علاج...؟؟
- نعم تأكدت بنفسي، ولنحاول......... 

*وشرحت لها ما علمته، عن أن ثمة ادوية تعيد له القوة، .......* 

- سأبدأ منذ اليوم في وضع الدواء له في المشروبات، والله ييسرها من عنده..... 

- لا أنتظري قليلا، لا تتسرعي، علينا أن نوجد بعض السبل، فليس من الحكمة ان نعيد له قوته دون ان نلقنه درسا، يجب ان نقوم بخطة تجعله يعتقد ان ما أصابه من وهن بسبب الزنى، وأنه إن عاد للزنى فسوف تعود له الحالة، .......... 

- كيف..........؟؟ 

- فكري، ولا بد ستجدين حلا.........؟؟ 

- ساعديني ......؟؟ 

- *هناك حالات عجز جنسي نفسية، تصيب الرجل إثر احساسه بالذنب تجاه ارتكابه للزنى، او الاعتداء الجنسي، ثم ندمه الشديد بعد ذلك، فما رأيك ان نستغل هذه الفكرة،*  

- لكنه لا يشعر بتأنيب الضمير، ........ 

- برمجيه، اجعليه يعتقد انه يشعر بالذنب، لكي يعتقد ان عودة قوته الجنسية كانت بفعل الاستغفار وفي ذلك لك اجرين، اجر هدايته، وأجر علاجه. 

- هل يمكنني فعل ذلك، إنه حاد الذكاء لا يمكنني ان اخدعه، 

- بل كل انسان على الرغم من تعقد حالته، إلا ان مفاتيح الحل واحدة، تعاملي مع الأمر ببساطةشديدة، فأنت في مأمن الأن، وعسى الله ان يوفقك، وهي محاولة لن تخسري فيها شيء. 

- وكيف اطلعه على الأمر، اقصد كيف اقنعه ان ما به هو إثر احساسه بالذنب، ....؟؟ 

- عليك ان تضعي موضوعا عن الأمر امامه وكأنه قرأه بالصدفة....... 

- حاليا أجده غارقا في عالم النت، إنه يقضي وقتا طويلا عليه، فما رأيك لو ارسلت له رسالة بالموضوع. 

- جيد، لكن ستكون اكثر تلقائية لو كتبت الموضوع في احد المنتديات، ثم ارسلت له برسالة اعلانية. 

- فكرة جيدة، على كل حال سأجد وسيلة لأجعله يقرأ الموضوع، لكن من سيكتب الموضوع. 

- أنا سأكتبه لك، وسأرسله لك صباح الغد. 

- جيد، جزاك الله خيرا، أتمنى أن يقتنع بالحكاية. 
 

*وكتبت الموضوع، بعنوان ( العجز الجنسي النفسي والزنى)* 



*عزيزي الرجل:* 

*هل أصبت مؤخرا بعجز جنسي، هل راجعت الأطباء ولم تجد حلا لمشكلتك، إن كان الامر كذلك، راجع نفسك، هل كنت تقوم باعمال غير اخلاقية مؤخرا، هل كنت تزني، .................؟؟؟*
*إن الإنسان قد يمارس الكثير من الأعمال الاأخلاقية بكامل ارادته معتقدا، انه سعيد، لكن الكيان المعقد للبشر يجعل الأمر الذي يبدو سهلا لا يعود كذلك، فالمسلم الذي تربى منذ صغره على نبذ الزنى والمحرمات، يعيش في صراعات داخلية مستمرة، هذه الصراعات والتي تختبئ في العقل الباطن، تولد لديه عجزا جنسيا كاذبا،* 
*عزيزي القارئ إن كنت لا تعاني اية صراعات ظاهرية، فيما أنت تمارس بعض الأعمال الاأخلاقية تأكد انها في العمق تعمل على الفتك بصحتك النفسية والجسدية، فهي كالسرطان، الذي يفتك بالمريض في صمت مريع،* 
*لذلك ننصحك بالتوقف عن كل عمل غير اخلاقي، والعودة لله بالتوبة والاستغفار، لكي يزيح عنك الغمة، ويعيد لك الصحة والعافية.......* 

** 



*هذا تقريبا ما كتبته، لكن هل هذا الكلام صحيح، نعم، بالتأكيد، فكلما زادت مشاعر الإحساس بالذنب كلما تأثرت قدرة الرجل الجنسية، وهكذا.....!!!* 

*ولنا عودة للتكملة ان شاء الله*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

يالله استر على عبادك 
أكيد احساسهم غريب وضعيفوندمانين بس كل ذا بسبب ازواجهم وتركهم دون رعاية
يسلموو ابو زين 
وانتظر التكملة 
تحياتي
الأمل البعيد

----------


## واحد فاضي

تسلمي خيتي الأمل البعيد 

على التواجد 

ان شاء الله اليوم با أحط تكملة للقصة 

خالص تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

تسلمي خيتي الأمل البعيد 

تسلمي على التواجد الرائع 

ان شاء الله اليوم نحط  آخر الأجزاء 

خالص تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

ميم،  

كان الدور عليها لنتحدث، لكنها كانت اقساهن قلبا، وبقيت صامتة طوال الوقت، لا تتحدث ولا تريد الاستماع، بينما حاولت التواصل معها بكل الطرق، وبعد ان انهيت حديثي، وأصابني الملل، نظرت لي بتحدٍ، وحملت حقيبتها وهمت بالخروج وهي تقول: تنصحيني أن اتخلى عن حبيبي، الانسان الوحيد الذي فهمني وقدم لي الحب، الشخص الذي يهتم بي، تريديني ان اتركه لأجل خائن كاذب جبان، لن اترك حبيبي، مهما حدث، ولا يهمني موقف واو او شين، فأنا لم أخن زوجي بسببهن، ولن اترك حبيبي لأجلهن، أنا لي شخصيتي إن كنت لا تعلمين، ولن تأثري بي، ........ 


 



بينما رحلت واو، وفي جعبتها خطة للعمل، وآتت الخطة ثمارها سريعا، وعادت القدرة والكفاءة الجنسية لزوجها فيما بعد ببطئ، زارتني عدة مرات، لتتعلم العلاج الطبيعي المساعد ليستعيد زوجها عافيته، كما استشاراتني حول إستعادة علاقتها بطفلتها، وصارت تتواصل معي بين فترات متباعدة، وفي كل مرة تحكي لي عن حياتها الجديدة، والسعادة التي تحياها مع زوجها الذي تغير كثيرا، واصبح انسانا جديدا،...
تميزت شين عن صديقتيها، بوعي أكبر، ويعود السبب في ذلك لدراستها وثقافتها العالية، التي اصابت زوجها بالإحباط، وبالرغم من ذلك لم تكن واعية بالقدر الذي يساعدها على فهمه وتجاوز مشكلتها معه،  


 



عادت شين إلى بيتها، حاملة أملا جديدا، بأن الحب بينهما موجود، وزوجها الحبيب لم يكن يوما خائنا، بل ضعيف يحتاج إليها، وإلى دعمها النفسي، والعاطفي، ومع الاستشارات المتوالية، استطاعت أن تتعرف عليه أكثر، 
وقد عملت معها عبر مراحل، وفي كل جلسة كانت تحضر صورته، فتحليل الصورة لا ينتهي في جلسة واحدة، عندما ارغب في دراسة شخصيتة من حيث الإرادة، احتاج للصورة، وفي جلسة أخرى أدرس شخصيته من الناحية العاطفية احتاج لرؤية الصورة، ولا أفضل الإحتفاظ بصور الأزواج في الملفات، لذلك اطلب من عميلاتي أن يصطحبن الصورة معهن دائما،
كما اعتمدت بشكل كبير على ردود فعله على الإجراءات التي اتخذناها، والتي لا أحب أن اضمنها سطور الحكاية لكي لا تعتمدها بعض القارءات بالخطأ، فلا تفلح، ففي الواقع كل شخصية ولها علاج خاص ولا يصلح ان تطبقي ما وصفته لأحدى عميلاتي على زوجك، مهما بدا لك انهما متشابهان، وخذي هذا المثال، زارتني إحدى العميلات من الدول العربية مصطحبة صورة لزوجها، وقالت انها قرأت في منتدانا بوصلة الشخصية، وعبر الاختبار وجدت أن زوجها جنوبي غربي، ...... فنظرت في الصورة وقلت لها، لكن زوجك شمالي شرقي، ..... استغربت، طبعا، ثم قالت: لكن التحليل اكد لي أنه جنوبي غربي، ...... فسألتها عدة اسأله تخصه، وكانت تؤكد ان كل ماذكرته يفعله زوجها، وأني كمن تعيش بينهم من دقة وصفي لسلوكه، فقلت لها هذا الرجل شمالي، وعلمت ذلك من تحليل الصورة، ولهذا فقد كنت طوال الوقت تتبعين معه وسائل غير صحيحة في العلاج، تخص شخصا مختلفا، 
بوصلة الشخصية غير دقيقة، فهي أحيانا تعتمد على فئة الدم، ثم يقولون لك، أن هذا التصنيف غير دقيق، وأن هناك استثناءات، ثم يضعون لك أختبارات معينة، لكن اجابتك بشكل عام تخضع في الكثير من الأحيان لاتجاهات نفسية تخفي الحقيقة، ولهذا فهي لا تقدم لك نتائج صحيحة، وحدهم قراء الوجوه لديهم القدرة على تصنيف الشخصيات، بشكل دقيق، .......
بعض الرجال لا يرون النساء بعيونهم، وهذه حقيقة، بعض الرجال يرون المرأة بموروثاتهم، أو طبائعهم، او ذوقهم الخاص، ويحدث ذات الشيء مع المرأة، فهناك رجال لا يحملون أي سمة جمالية ومع هذا نالوا اعجاب النساء، مثل الممثل ( كرم مطاوع)، فهو بمقاييس الجمال السائدة يعتبر شخصا بسيط جدا، بينما يتسبب في إثارة إعجاب العالم من حوله، لأنه يتمتع بالجاذبية وقوة الشخصية، لذلك تعتبره بعض النساء بطلا مثيرا للأفلام الرومانسية، ..........!!!! 



 




وهناك الكثير من الأمثلة في الحياة، كذلك الرجال، تصيح النسوة، وتحتج على أزواج يخونون مع نساء لا جمال بهن، ولا جاذبية، والموضوع لا يتعلق بالجمال العام، وإنما بما يتناسق مع ذوقه الخاص. 

فكانت الخطة هي البحث عن الذوق الخاص لزوج شين، وبعد ان تعرفت على ذوقه، اخبرتها، وخيرتها بين ان تحاول التقرب إليه عبر تمثيل الدور الذي يحبه للمرأة في الحياة، او أن تدفعه إلى حب دورها، وفي كل الأحوال كانت هناك استراتيجيات عمل طويلة، تعتمد على العلاج الشرطي، لكن باسلوب راقي، وليس كما يمكن ان يرد لأذهان المعالجين والمحللين،  

بعد عدة محاولات أحبت شين الدور الذي يثير اعجاب زوجها، وشعرت انه متناسق مع اعماقها، ولا يختلف عنها، ولكنها كانت تخفيه عميقا طوال حياتها بسبب ما عانته من اضطهاد، 
تمتعت شين بقوة الشخصية، كما ارادها دائما، مع ابتسامة عريضة جدا، ومشاكسات مرحة دائمة، وضعي تحت كلمة مشاكسات خطين، فهذا الرجل يحب الجسد النحيل الصغير، الذي يساعد على اللهو واللعب، ويريد ان تبقى انثاه دائما صغيرة ونحيلة، ليتمكن يوميا من حملها واسقاطها على السرير بلهو، ويحب أن يستشعر هيبة جسده على نعومة جسدها ورقة تكوينه، ليشعر بتميزه كرجل، يعوض من خلاله احساسه بالنقص، عملنا على تقنيات عديدة، وشين التي شعرت ببوادر تحسن، عملت الكثير من التغييرات في حياتها، وبعد عدة زيارات، كانت انسانة جديدة، اكتشفت مواطن جمالها، بعد ان ادركت أن جسدها النحيل الصغير هو أكثر ما يجذب زوجها لها، 
تأكدت شين أن زوجها لم يكن خائنا، وساعدته كثيرا عندما واجهته بالأمر، وطلبت منه أن يعالج مشكلته بدلا من التستر عليها، 
وبمرور الأيام اصبح حاله افضل، وباتت شين سعيدة قريرة العين. 



 

وفي أحد الأيام، زارتني عميلة قديمة دائمة بدأت استشاراتها معي قبل زيارة الثلاث بفترة قصيرة ،
- استازة ما بتصدقي، أخيرا عرفتها للبنت اللي زوجي ماشي معاها، كلامك طلع صحيح، ... زوجي عنده عشيأة، ( عشيقة) ...... 
سوسن عميلتي الجميلة، رشيقة القوام، إلى درجة النحول، ذات وجه دائري ممتلئ، غير محجبة، وتضع دائما أقراط ملونة كبيرة، ترتدي الجينز باستمرار، والبودي لا يمكن ان يكون عاريا، أنيقة، ومهذبة وعالية الذوق، تعاني من مشاكل زوجية، وبدأت تشك في وجود علاقات نسائية، فصارت تفتش خلفه بحثا عن دليل، حتى وجدت ظرفا كبيرا يخبأه في مكتبه، مع هاتف نقال، ويقفل عليهم بالمفتاح، وبطريقتها استطاعت اقتحام مكتبه وسرقة المفتاح، وحصلت على الظرف والهاتف، .....
- شوفي بنفسك، شوفي الصور، أكتشفت انها مواطنة، ومو حلوه، أبدا، بدي اعرف شو عاجبه فيها، أنا راح بجن، ما بسدأ، ........... لا أصدق خيانته، كنت اشك به، ولا أصدق شكوكي، والأن تأكدت، ماذا أفعل، سأنتقم منها، يجب أن انتقم منها، ومنه أيضا، هل تعرفين ما سأفعله بها، سأتصل بزوجها واخبره بكل شي، سأرسل له صورها مع زوجي، فهي متزوجة ياأستاذة قرأت لها كم رسالة تقول فيها ((لا تتصل فزوجي في البيت))، لا أريد الاستمرار مع زوجي أبدا، لا أحبه، هل تعلمين ما سأفعله بها، سأضع صورها على النت، وأفضحها لأنتقم منها شر انتقام، وسأرسل بصورها لكل افراد عائلتها، لن أسامحها، لقد استفسرت عنها وعلمت كل شي، وسأفضحها........... 


كنت استمع لها بنصف تركيز، فعقلي مشوش، وانا أرى الصور، إنها واو في اوضاع مشينة مع وائل، أخذ لها صورا عديدة، ويبدو ان بعض الصور كانت برغبتها وصور اخرى على ما أظن انها لم تعلم عنها، صور عارية، وصور بقبلات، و........................ أشياء مرعبة، .........  

- مارأيك، ...... هل أنتقم منهما الآن أم انتظر حتى يعود من السفر...؟؟؟
تمتمت وهمهمت، وصرت احدق بها لا أعرف ماذا أقول، ...... صدمة وحيرة، تستوجب قرار سريع، فجمعت الصور سريعا، جميع الصور، وأعدتها للظرف، وأبعدته عن منتناول يديها، وتوجهت بوجهي نحوها مباشرة وسألتها: لماذا تريدين فضحها، .........؟؟
- كيف لماذا..؟؟ هذه المخلوقة عذبتني فترة طويلة، حرمتني زوجي، وآلمتني، وسببت لي المشاكل، كانت السبب في كل ما عانيته من فشل وأحباط في حياتي الزوجية، لن اسامحها، الله لا يسامحها، كيف تقولين لي أن اهدأ لن أهدأ، ألست انت من طلب مني ذلك، كيف تغيرين رأيك، ماذا حدث لك......؟؟
- لا شيء، لكن قد تكون هذه العلاقة قديمة، وربما انتهت الآن، ......؟؟
- لم تنتهي فزوجي لا زال غربيا عني، لا زال سارحا، وطوال الوقت في الخارج.....؟؟
- قد تكون هناك امرأة أخرى، فالصور تحمل تواريخ قديمة، هذه العلاقة من الواضح انها منتهية، وربما لو أعدت البحث فيها فستفتحين بابا مغلق ...... لن ينفعك فتحه.
- كلامك غريب، ما لذي يجعلك متأكدة من أنها علاقة قديمة، ..... ربما تكون لازالت معه؟
- إذا فلنتأكد.......؟؟
- لماذا لا أنتقم منها الآن، ...... أعذريني فكلامك غير مقنع، وأريد الانتقام منها، واتفقت مع ( خيي) أخي، أن نقوم بنشر صورها عبر المواقع الإباحية،..
- لكن الصور تحمل وجه زوجك ايضا، وهذه فضيحة تمسه وتمس اسرتك، ثم لا تنسي أن هذه المرأة مواطنة، وتعرفين كيف سيتصرفون هنا مع الأمر، قد يقتلها زوجها وأهلها، لكنهم أيضا سيقتلون زوجك، وأنت وأخيك، لأنكم فضحتموهم، فلا تتهوري، ما تفكرين في القيام به، سيقضي عليك وعلى عائلتك قبل أن يقضي عليها، ثم عزيزتي، ما ذنب أمها وأبوها، ما ذنب أخوانها وذووها، لا ذنب لهم، وبنشر صورها على الأنترنت، ستسببين الألم الشديد، لكل هؤلاء بلا ذنب اقترفوه....... 

تفكر، تنظر لي بشك، تفكر، ثم تقول: كلامك صحيح، بس حاسة إنه في شي مش مزبوط، اسلوبك غريب، استازه في شي مش مريحني، 

غيرت الموضوع، واستطعت اقناعها بنسيان الأمر، وتابعت حالتها، وحققت بعد فترة طويلة الوفاق ولله الحمد مع زوجها، بينما لم تعلم واو حتى اليوم عن امرها، ورغم ان واو ستقرأ سطوري هذه الآن، لأني علمت منها انها تتابع، كل ما أكتب، فهي ولأول مرة ستعلم بأن زوجة وائل عميلتي أيضا، ولأول مرة ستعرف أي خطر داهم كان يتربص بها لولا رحمة الله، وفضله. 




*وفي احدى استشارات واو، اخبرتني:

**
*- ميم، تعرضت لحادث سير بينما كانت مع عشيقها في أبوظبي، نقلت أثره للمستشفى وتم استدعاء زوجها واهلها، ............. علم الجميع بما كانت تفعل، فطلقها زوجها وهي في غرفة الإنعاش، وأخذ ابناءه منها، وحرمها من رؤيتهم، بينما كان أخوانها مصرين على استلامها من المستشفى وهي في حالة خطرة، بغية قتلها، الشرطة كانت تحرسها طوال الوقت، وبعد ان استعادت صحتها سلمت كعهدة لأحد أقاربها الذي تعهد بالحفاظ عليها سليمة، وهي تعيش هناك اسيرة غرفة، ..............!!!! 




لم يكن بإمكاني أخبار أي منهم عن الأخرى، فهذه أسرار، وأمانة مهنية، .. لكن الدور الذي يلعبه الاستشاري هنا، يحتاج إلى الصبر والجلد، ورباطة الجأش.

----------


## واحد فاضي

*وفي احدى استشارات واو، اخبرتني:

**
*- ميم، تعرضت لحادث سير بينما كانت مع عشيقها في أبوظبي، نقلت أثره للمستشفى وتم استدعاء زوجها واهلها، ............. علم الجميع بما كانت تفعل، فطلقها زوجها وهي في غرفة الإنعاش، وأخذ ابناءه منها، وحرمها من رؤيتهم، بينما كان أخوانها مصرين على استلامها من المستشفى وهي في حالة خطرة، بغية قتلها، الشرطة كانت تحرسها طوال الوقت، وبعد ان استعادت صحتها سلمت كعهدة لأحد أقاربها الذي تعهد بالحفاظ عليها سليمة، وهي تعيش هناك اسيرة غرفة، ..............!!!!

النهاية 

اللهم إكفنا شرور أنفسنا ياااااااااااارب العالمين 

لكم مني خالص التحيات على المتابعة 

فمان الله

----------

